# What In Da Hayle?! - Typef Youtube Channel....AA Hair 'Care" vid



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Have any of you guys seen these vids on african american 'hair care'?!?! The channel is endorsed by Ms.Tyra Banks.....who deserves a spanking and a time out. 


ETA: Some of the vids initially posted were removed from youtube....here are a couple (check out the 'curls on coarse hair' vid) that Bluetopia kindly uploaded for our viewing pleasure.
http://bluecentric.com/?p=38825

Here are some other vids
http://www.typef.com/video/tame-hair-humid-conditions/
http://www.typef.com/video/keep-hair-frying/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj1UBcnlVdo&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TZJqmOxpfk

Check out the parody our lovely sistatv did
SistaTV# 31 Type F Parody: How to style your AFRO with less damage

SistaTV #34 Type F Parody How to care for Ethnic, Natural, Curly hair ReUpload Better Quality

http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/c/A745397496151DC3/4/tmgaBzZyy_c (why is he doing like 6 passes while straightening her hair??)


----------



## empressri (Sep 24, 2011)

Type f for what the f?!?!?!


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 24, 2011)

empressri said:


> Type f for what the f?!?!?!



f for FAIL...

yeah... this channel pretty much got a thumbs down from us over in the m/u forum...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh! and how i could I forget THIS gem....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH6ErI6QC5Y

She looks like a HAM  I literally CRINGED when she brushed her hair....I could hear every snap, crackle and pop.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 24, 2011)

lmao!!!! The girl in the third video goes to my gym. Always looking like she is trying to work out without breaking a sweat

These vids are horrible


----------



## Tiye (Sep 24, 2011)

I like the type f videos. There are scads of black hair youtubers and most are saying the same thing - i.e. quoting the same-o from chat boards that goes back at least ten years now. Tyra simply saw a need for some diversity of opinion - that's a good thing in any field not bad.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 24, 2011)

The last 5 minutes of my life

_Her poor hair

Her hair look so bad

Wait thats all her hair in the brush! Those poor ends

Wow her hair looks really bad, why is she so happy_

*My reactions to the first vid.
*

*My responses to the" How to lay an afro down' vid
*
_why would you intentionally do that

your hair looks stink

Really your a stylist!

Why are you SO happy, your hair looks bad!_

*I'm disliking this sh!te*


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 24, 2011)

Tiye said:


> I like the type f videos. There are scads of black hair youtubers and most are saying the same thing - i.e. quoting the same-o from chat boards that goes back at least ten years now. Tyra simply saw a need for some diversity of opinion - that's a good thing in any field not bad.



Are you joking....seriously are you. Have you seen that ladies hair!


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

Type F-u-c-k-e-d!

These videos need to be taken off of youtube. I literally CRINGED at the first two videos!!! You do not try to paddle brush, blowdry, nor tease shrunken tightly coiled hair!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 24, 2011)

Omg this lady is hilarious!! This is a joke right? I mean really she cant be serious..........right?


----------



## Tamster (Sep 24, 2011)

ALL of the Type F videos for black women are HAM. in m/u forum we already cringed and laughed. then natural hair ones are so bad. i cant believe on twitter im 'arguing' with a girl about the laying down a fro video. shes like 'everyone has different textures' and im like, well everyone will be bald if we followed that advice!!


----------



## aishasoleil (Sep 24, 2011)

My reaction to these vids by way of smilies: 

 ... erplexed ...  ...  ...  ... ... 


Is this real life?! Seriously. Tyra... SMH. That first "stylist" was so serious... and she looked a H.A.M! I know my hubby would say something if I walked out of the house like that. He doesn't usually pay much attention to my hair, but THAT... oh my goodness. No. Just no. And don't get me started on ole' girl with the busted wig. Really?!


----------



## Mische (Sep 24, 2011)

These seem like parodies of the current Youtube craze to me.  It looks like she is trying to keep from laughing in some of them like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUeUsPYbIt8&feature=related


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh No! More madness:

http://www.typef.com/video/make-hair-feel-soft/ She's combing tightly coiled ends with a fine tooth comb

http://www.typef.com/video/keep-hair-frying/ She's suggesting to keep curling iron on hair for 30 seconds to keep from frying... and she's doing it on her shrunken hair!

http://www.typef.com/video/fancy-hair-home/


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

Mische said:


> These seem like parodies of the current Youtube craze to me.  It looks like she is trying to keep from laughing in some of them like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUeUsPYbIt8&feature=related



I laughed SO HARD when I saw those two small sky blue rollers in her hair at 0:03.


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW

her edges are in the paddle brush


----------



## Saga (Sep 24, 2011)

There's nothing "slightly curly" about her afro...


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Sep 24, 2011)

"The most important item for this look ... would have to be STUPIDITY!"


----------



## thaidreams (Sep 24, 2011)

This has to be a joke, but it's not at all funny


----------



## Saga (Sep 24, 2011)

thaidreams said:


> This has to be a joke, but it's not at all funny


I know one thing that's certainly not a joke
Her edges and jacked up ends
I wanna DC her hair so bad. 
Even if this WAS a parody, why would she make her OWN HAIR the butt of the joke?


----------



## DrC (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay.  which one of ya'll posted one of these comments on YouTube 



> Who the **** was bold enough to like this﻿ monstrosity???
> 
> You clearly got your license﻿ from a cracker jack box smdh
> 
> There's nothing "slightly curly" about her afro...﻿


----------



## Saga (Sep 24, 2011)

DrC I would be the "slightly curly" one.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

JoAnn Robertson has her own website: http://www.joannrobertsonbeauty.com/


----------



## DrC (Sep 24, 2011)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> DrC I would be the "slightly curly" one.



oh... I didn't actually think anybody would answer to one of them


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sad part is that _some_  people are going to roll with this "advice" because a celeb endorsed it.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Sep 24, 2011)

I am getting so weak over here. Oh lawd! The one where she's got those two little rollers floatin' in her hair......and then that laid down afro.....I can't breathe..


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Sep 24, 2011)

I am actually offended that they are trying to insult my eyes.  Natural hair?  Boo, knock it off...  

Two-Strand Twist Natural Hair


----------



## mischka (Sep 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Oh! and how i could I forget THIS gem....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH6ErI6QC5Y
> 
> She looks like a HAM  I literally CRINGED when she brushed her hair....I could hear every snap, crackle and pop.



 



> http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/.../4/tmgaBzZyy_c (why is he doing like 6 passes while straightening her hair??) 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________



this is really irritating to me. i hate when they show people "straighting" AFRICAN AMERICAN hair and all they are doing is running a flat iron over hair that has already been straightened. mother do you think we are stupid? they done spiral curled already straightened hair acting like thats "kinky" black people hair.

i hate everything about these videos.


----------



## Soquin (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh MY. That video is a horrible representation of African American natural hair. A more befitting title for the video would WHAT NOT TO DO TO NATURAL HAIR! Her ends look horrible and she Is giving Terrible advice. And her " smooth Afro" looks like "untamed" hair... A hot mess!


----------



## PatTodd (Sep 24, 2011)

Mische said:


> These seem like parodies of the current Youtube craze to me.  It looks like she is trying to keep from laughing in some of them like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUeUsPYbIt8&feature=related



She. Cannot. Be. Serious in that video!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 24, 2011)

_um wow, yea I'm just gonna' assume this is some sort of parody of other "hair gurus"
shrugs* good thing I'm aware of what to do and not to do with my hair, hope others are not taking it seriously.

lol @ the comments and dislikes on the vids_


----------



## Chioniso (Sep 24, 2011)

what are edges - everyone is saying how she doesnt have any


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 24, 2011)

She's joking isn't she???? LOLOL


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D0arjgnnMg&feature=related

^^^She calls this style elegant!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 24, 2011)

Wait a sec, is this a hoax? The channel is a serious channel? That's just wrong!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 24, 2011)

She's a makeup artist too?????? NOoooo!!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPx5dnsv58s&feature=relmfu


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 24, 2011)

These people have got to be comedians!!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XeYwEhWwmg&feature=relmfu


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 24, 2011)

Why would Tyra want anything to do with this? I do not understand this!!!


Excuse all my posts here lol. I'm just intrigued by this.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 24, 2011)

Those little curlers sitting on top of her afro confirmed for me that this has to be a freaking joke.....O.M.G.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 24, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Why would Tyra want anything to do with this? I do not understand this!!!
> 
> 
> Excuse all my posts here lol. I'm just intrigued by this.


 
Yeah i know, the more you watch the more you just don't get any of it


----------



## Solitude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ummmm. They seem to be parodies, only they are not funny -__-

To be fair, that lady's Afro and edges did not look bad to me, just dry. The blond wig on the other lady was a mess. The flat-ironing video looked like a rollerset and flat iron. I wonder what type of iron he was using?

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Solitude (Sep 24, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XeYwEhWwmg&feature=relmfu



What in the world...?! I'm so confused.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Aireen (Sep 24, 2011)

It's almost as if the girl with the blonde wig wants us to believe that straw mess is really her hair, as in she didn't buy it and it's growing from her scalp...  Also, leaving the curling iron in place for 1 minute? What?! Anyone who follows that advice for curls is going to have one irreversible corn flake type mass on their head when done.  Before doing a video she needs a better wig or weave and a curling iron that doesn't look like it's some ghetto metal thing for $10. The whole time I was wondering how she could be stroking her hair when it's in the barrel, when her pitiful curls came out I realized that her curling iron was dodgy. 

She's pretty though, just needs a pair of eyebrows.


----------



## knt1229 (Sep 24, 2011)

Either this is a really bad joke or this lady thinks that folks are so ignorant that they will follow anyone who make a video. Her own hair is damaged and looks bad. There is no way she could possibly think anyone would listen to her or take her seriously. But then again some people might.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 24, 2011)

Aireen said:


> It's almost as if the girl with the blonde wig wants us to believe that straw mess is really her hair, as in she didn't buy it and it's growing from her scalp...  A*lso, leaving the curling iron in place for 1 minute? What?*! Anyone who follows that advice for curls is going to have one irreversible corn flake type mass on their head when done.  Before doing a video she needs a better wig or weave and a curling iron that doesn't look like it's some ghetto metal thing for $10. The whole time I was wondering how she could be stroking her hair when it's in the barrel, when her pitiful curls came out I realized that her curling iron was dodgy.
> 
> She's pretty though, just needs a pair of eyebrows.


 Did that blonde wig mess really advocate that? That's damaging advice and should be removed from YT. Someone out there will be ignorant enough not to now that it's wrong. It's really not funny, I say we should all flag the videos as harmful. Why am I getting angry here lol?


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Her hairline looks so thin and her hair looks so brittle. All of that "Poh-Maad" is doing nothing for her. These tutorials are a mess.
http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/u/191/Hsmmta7YyYI

She washes in sections:
http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/u/261/6aeMyQ6lGnc

But she is combing her non sectioned , shrunken, bone dry hair out with that comb?! No wonder her hair looks damaged:

http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/u/376/guL2bRf9eyA

Her hair has so much potential, but she is killing it.

This lady's hair looks like it is in much better condition, but I am not sure what look she is going for:

http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/search/3/7_sAh18JUjA

And this one is now pretending her weave is relaxed hair:

http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/search/19/fQ8glJ2F5aY


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ Re: the washing in sections vid... there is something truly insulting and sad about her. It's almost as if she's mocking her own kinkiness. I'm sensing a great deal of self hatred off her her whether she's joking or not. She needs therapy or something.


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Sep 24, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> ^^ Re: the washing in sections vid... there is something truly insulting and sad about her. It's almost as if she's mocking her own kinkiness. I'm sensing a great deal of self hatred off her her whether she's joking or not. She needs therapy or something.



And she needs to go back cosmetology school.


----------



## anon123 (Sep 24, 2011)

Mische said:


> These seem like parodies of the current Youtube craze to me.  It looks like she is trying to keep from laughing in some of them like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUeUsPYbIt8&feature=related



  Oh my goodness, that is hilarious!  Her hair looks the same at the end of every video.


----------



## amberangel4u (Sep 24, 2011)

So .........no one is speaking of the " eyebrows " of the lady in the 3rd video..


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

amberangel4u said:


> So .........no one is speaking of the " eyebrows " of the lady in the 3rd video..



u mean the penciled in half circle......


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 24, 2011)

LMAO, I can not believe these videos. She is not serious. 
Can you just imagine all the poor people who see these vids before they discover other hair gurus and forums.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Did that blonde wig mess really advocate that? That's damaging advice and should be removed from YT. Someone out there will be ignorant enough not to now that it's wrong. It's really not funny, I say we should all flag the videos as harmful. Why am I getting angry here lol?



YEP she did......talking about "just hold in place for about a minute"erplexed



Tiye said:


> I like the type f videos. There are scads of black hair youtubers and most are saying the same thing - i.e. quoting the same-o from chat boards that goes back at least ten years now. Tyra simply saw a need for some diversity of opinion - that's a good thing in any field not bad.



Diversity of opinion is one thing, and it's fine. A channel endorsed by a 'celebrity'(esp an AA) which is promoting poor and harmful techniques is another. There will be some truly ignorant people out there who will come across these vids, and think that because Ms.Tyra has her name associated with it, then it MUST be okay.


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw0MrLt2ncM&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't believe in this vid she didn't show the finished product. And hasn't she ever heard of sections. Gaaah!


----------



## Carisa (Sep 24, 2011)

these vids right here.......i just dont know what to say

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_sAh18JUjA&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gehsiSkfdHE  (where are the bangs?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3521aWjvZE4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sjTrdiJwH4&feature=relmfu   (she looks the exact same before and after)

I thought during make-up tutorials you are suppose to start with no make up on so the audience can see the before and after- why do these people already have a pile of makeup on at the beginning of the tutorial?


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Sep 24, 2011)

amberangel4u said:


> So .........no one is speaking of the " eyebrows " of the lady in the 3rd video..



I was trying to ignore them . She actually has eyebrow tutorials:

http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/search/2/gxhWeDt4tXs

http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/search/4/tdJf5Qnaf0Y


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 24, 2011)

This is not a joke. That's the sad part. The misinformation regarding our "African American" hair never ends. Paddle brushing and teezing dry 4b hair?? What are you thinking?  And I'm supposed to take your advice because you're a "licensed hair stylist"? B, please

And "African American" hair?? WTH does that even mean? What, African Americans ALL have the same hair type? And what about other blacks in the Diaspora, they have their own, which is different? I bet those videos are coming soon. 

I really hope that no one is making money from this endeavor.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 24, 2011)

scribblescrabble2 said:


> I was trying to ignore them . She actually has eyebrow tutorials:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/search/2/gxhWeDt4tXs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/search/4/tdJf5Qnaf0Y



I can't.

WHAT eyebrows??

::


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Sep 24, 2011)

A great camera and some funding does not a hair guru make. Thanks for the chuckles


----------



## nikkigill (Sep 24, 2011)

This has got to be a joke... Seriously? Who rakes at hair like that??


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Sep 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivKH7U1gCnc&feature=relmfu
> perplexednono
> )



I am her 1 like


----------



## Solitude (Sep 24, 2011)

NaijaNaps said:


> This is not a joke. That's the sad part. The misinformation regarding our "African American" hair never ends. Paddle brushing and teezing dry 4b hair?? What are you thinking?  And I'm supposed to take your advice because you're a "licensed hair stylist"? B, please
> 
> And "African American" hair?? WTH does that even mean? What, African Americans ALL have the same hair type? And what about other blacks in the Diaspora, they have their own, which is different? I bet those videos are coming soon.
> 
> I really hope that no one is making money from this endeavor.



But the video with the two little blue rollers? Or two-strand twisting "natural" hair, only it's a BSS wig?! That can't be for real.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Aveena (Sep 24, 2011)

No!  I would never want my hair to be 'styled' like that...  erplexed


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (Sep 24, 2011)

[email protected] the comments on youtube.

One person said her hair sounds like a bowl of rice crispy treats when she brushed it.... Lmao

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## hair4today (Sep 24, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> I can't believe in this vid she didn't show the finished product. And hasn't she ever heard of sections. Gaaah!


SMDH um...notice the choice of words  she uses in the videos when describing textured hair.  "I'm going to teach you how style your coarse hair" that plus a few other back-handed comments makes me feel they're some deep seated self hatred going on here. The sad thing is she actually has  fine hair, cotton texture not coarse...if you looked beyond the jacked up, unmoisurized ends. I wanna help her so bad.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 24, 2011)

2,484 videos all uploaded within the space of a few days...Well, someone has been working very hard at playing a joke.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 24, 2011)

Also, are we sure that Tyra really endorsed these videos or are they just using her name and waiting to get caught out?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bublin check this out...

http://www.typef.com/hair-care/videos/

Scroll down and the same 'licensed hairstylist' featured in a number of vids. And if you go to the main page you'll see Tyra's face plastered all over it.


----------



## january noir (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness!  What in the world?


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 24, 2011)

I just can't believe it.
I feel someone is going out their way to purposely make a fool out of us.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 24, 2011)

I an in tears!


----------



## toufa (Sep 24, 2011)

I watched 45 seconds of that first video and my own head started to hurt.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 24, 2011)

I...












CANNOT! 


hahahahahaha


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

Back for more laughs


----------



## toufa (Sep 24, 2011)

Mische said:


> These seem like parodies of the current Youtube craze to me.  It looks like she is trying to keep from laughing in some of them like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUeUsPYbIt8&feature=related




Oh.   I get it now.


----------



## lp318lp (Sep 24, 2011)

...no... ma'am...


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Sep 24, 2011)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> DrC I would be the "slightly curly" one.



You wrong !!


----------



## SelahOco (Sep 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Oh! and how i could I forget THIS gem....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH6ErI6QC5Y
> 
> She looks like a HAM  I literally CRINGED when she brushed her hair....I could hear every snap, crackle and pop.



What is a "Down" afro!  Have yall ever heard that before?


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

They steady uploading new videos....  And JoAnn is so confident with it too...

Here's one posted today... How to Comb the Top of Your Hair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3521aWjvZE4


----------



## Solitude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bublin said:


> 2,484 videos all uploaded within the space of a few days...Well, someone has been working very hard at playing a joke.



Wow, 2,000+ videos! I'm reaallly struggling to figure out the purpose of this. I'm not really offended. I just don't see what's funny about women taking better care of their hair :-/

It's not just black women that they have featured. Somebody is trying to get famous. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Qualitee (Sep 24, 2011)

I blame Tyra!


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed white women with hair care videos on the typef channel, and their videos are ridiculous too.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Sep 24, 2011)

Is this real??? Teasing kinky hair with a fine tooth comb??? This has to be a joke!!!! lol


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

Typef has another youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/SignatureSeries


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow. The quality of the videos are good, but not what they're doing in them.
The burning, pulling, the "styles". All terrible.


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 24, 2011)

How do you know Tyra is really affiliated with this channel and these people aren't just using her image without her expressed permission?  Anybody can swipe a picture of someone popular and use it as a way to gain some type of authority and legitimacy  over their message...


----------



## Rina88 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm genuinely upset at this nonsense. I feel sorry for anyone that attempts to follow their instructions. I hope they're reading the comments and will take these vids down and start over. I did see one video I liked on the signature series, I won't try it but it did show me that in a time constraint how I could use my blowdryer, though I'm not sure it would work so well on my type 4 hair . 

How to Make African-American Hair Bouncy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA5_mTaNWYM&NR=1


----------



## mizspecialk (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think the chick with the afro is trying to be funny. To me she seems like a novice; somebody who has gotten tired of relaxers, press and curls, domincan blow outs, etc and decided to be natural.  So she's stopped using heat and chemicals, which is a great first step, but she really doesn't know how to care for her hair in its natural state

I have been natural for years so at this point in my journey its obvious to me that her techniques are all wrong.  But when I first started out I was just as clueless as she is.  

I can't figure out why Tyra would present her as an authority on natural hair though.  That's the part that's really confusing me.  Maybe she decided to endorse this because they're friends of hers?

But I will give the sista with the dry & thirsty afro credit for being in good shape, having nice skin and well groomed eyebrows.  I dont know what to say about the fat chick with the blonde wig.  She's just wrong all the way around.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Sep 24, 2011)

ms-gg

The Talk - Tyra Banks' on TypeF.com


----------



## kami02 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ashton Kutcher is about to run into all of our homes.... because we've all been PUNKED!


----------



## SmileyNY (Sep 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> They steady uploading new videos....  And JoAnn is so confident with it too...
> 
> Here's one posted today... How to Comb the Top of Your Hair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3521aWjvZE4



This is a joke. Has to be. They just want to get the boards talking. She has a dumb smirk on her face the whole time. 

ETA: Yea... It's blatantly obvious that this channel was created just to ruffle feathers... And there are plenty of feathers ruffled so mission accomplished lol. 

Check out this vid & tell me I'm wrong. It's the same chick... 'cept this time she's a "makeup artist" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw0MrLt2ncM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Sent from my iPhone. It does EVERYTHING  ...except make calls


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

isnt the smirk on her face her smiezing


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Sep 24, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> How do you know Tyra is really affiliated with this channel and these people aren't just using her image without her expressed permission?  Anybody can swipe a picture of someone popular and use it as a way to gain some type of authority and legitimacy  over their message...



She has her own fashion oriented videos with Andre from Vogue:

http://www.youtube.com/user/typef#p/c/055FC60F13ABE802/0/sct1T1qCIQc


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Sep 24, 2011)

mizspecialk said:


> But I will give the sista with the dry & thirsty afro credit for being in good shape, having nice skin and well groomed eyebrows. *I dont know what to say about the fat chick with the blonde wig. She's just wrong all the way around*.


 
I've seen her somewhere before. It may have been on Tyra or something else like that.


----------



## empressri (Sep 24, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> How do you know Tyra is really affiliated with this channel and these people aren't just using her image without her expressed permission?  Anybody can swipe a picture of someone popular and use it as a way to gain some type of authority and legitimacy  over their message...



tyra is actually IN some of these videos. hammercy.


----------



## Clem98tig (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I've figured out this fiasco. TypeF's content is written by DemandStudios. This means the people making the videos are making a flat rate per each video made. 
http://www.demandstudios.com/blog/typefcoms-fierce-fridays

So the women in the videos don't care about the quality. They are just trying to get paid for these "informative" videos. The link below shows they get paid for each project...so they are making $15 - $20 per video made...

http://www.demandstudios.com/Public.mvc/Faq

How much do I get paid per project?
On average, you can expect to receive $200-$600 per project. The payment amount is based on the number of 1-3 minute videos created, and the price of each video. The price of each video is determined by the format, and is variable depending on difficulty. A video requiring a single static interview shot might be paid at $15, where a demonstration requiring more edits would be paid at $20. The format and resulting price will be displayed when you claim a project.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Sep 24, 2011)

WHY didn't she have CurlyNikki do the natural hair videos?  I will never understand....


----------



## SmileyNY (Sep 24, 2011)

Ah! Makes sense. So it's a ploy make a mega YouTube channel that would eventually become partnered & earn ad money out to wazoo. 


FAIL, though, b/c the quality of the videos suck. 



Clem98tig said:


> I think I've figured out this fiasco. TypeF's content is written by DemandStudios. This means the people making the videos are making a flat rate per each video made.
> http://www.demandstudios.com/blog/typefcoms-fierce-fridays
> 
> So the women in the videos don't care about the quality. They are just trying to get paid for these "informative" videos. The link below shows they get paid for each project...so they are making $15 - $20 per video made...
> ...





Sent from my iPhone. It does EVERYTHING  ...except make calls


----------



## Tamster (Sep 24, 2011)

Clem98tig said:


> I think I've figured out this fiasco. TypeF's content is written by DemandStudios. This means the people making the videos are making a flat rate per each video made.
> http://www.demandstudios.com/blog/typefcoms-fierce-fridays
> 
> So the women in the videos don't care about the quality. They are just trying to get paid for these "informative" videos. The link below shows they get paid for each project...so they are making $15 - $20 per video made...
> ...



See now this just pisses me off. These ratchet broads are getting paid real money to dispense REALLY bad advice (not just hair but watch the make up vids too. they are horrendous) when there are people with real skills out there? I mean what the hell! 

I am really looking forward to when Tyra explains this. This is such bad PR for her.


----------



## Almaz (Sep 24, 2011)

^^Sounds like a money maker and a shame to look at the girl with the blonde whatever that was she had on her head look like a HAM. 

This isn't a say something nice thread cause ain't nothing nice to say


----------



## empressri (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll say ONE nice thing. The lady with the blonde...THING on her head...I went to her website and looked at her portfolio...some of her makeup work is nice.


----------



## Carmelella (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope this wasn't a parody because i was almost late to work commenting at their site lol. I couldn't stand to just surf away from the siteIf its a joke I guess I'm the fool now, lol


----------



## ebonyseas (Sep 24, 2011)

These videos are not meant to teach people how to care for their hair. I'm embarrassed for them, and hope people can tell that this is a joke.


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 24, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> @ms-gg
> 
> The Talk - Tyra Banks' on TypeF.com




Ooo.  Oh.  erplexed Ow. 

So she is not overseeing the content, she is just providing the platform.  That is why you have to be careful about who you endorse and let use your likeness.  Although she probably doesn't have a clue in the world what is going on in any of these videos, she is now being linked up with this bad information. Tisk tisk.

ETA: Just read Ri's response.  Wow, so she is taking part in this Tom foolery?  My Lord.  I was trying to give the busy woman a break.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 24, 2011)

I see this Demand Media as a venture to duplicate Glam Media....but sooo poorly executed.  Dang Ty-Ty #smh


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 24, 2011)

in hopes of actually learning something after that visual assault what is m/u forum


----------



## empressri (Sep 24, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Ooo.  Oh.  erplexed Ow.
> 
> So she is not overseeing the content, she is just providing the platform.  That is why you have to be careful about who you endorse and let use your likeness.  Although she probably doesn't have a clue in the world what is going on in any of these videos, she is now being linked up with this bad information. Tisk tisk.
> 
> ETA: Just read Ri's response.  Wow, so she is taking part in this Tom foolery?  My Lord.  I was trying to give the busy woman a break.



ms-gg dont give that heffen no break!!!! 

im not really surprised though. i sort of don't expect more from tyra


----------



## nzeee (Sep 24, 2011)

oh, so...  this is not an elaborate ruse then? this is a serious venture? and  JoAnn is supposed to represent natural AA hair? 

i don't understand 

you know, i fully expected that by the end of this thread i would read that it was all a big joke and some weird advertising ploy. i was totally buying the joke angle.

i don't understand erplexed


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> See now this just pisses me off. These ratchet broads are getting paid real money to dispense REALLY bad advice (not just hair but watch the make up vids too. they are horrendous) when there are people with real skills out there? I mean what the hell!
> 
> I am really looking forward to when Tyra explains this. This is such bad PR for her.



I TOTALLY agree. How you be telling folks to tease their dry-like-a-desert tightly curled hair.....with a fine tooth comb?!?!?!?


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 24, 2011)

I. Am. THRU.. you hear me?? I just.. I can't. 






Poohbear said:


> JoAnn Robertson has her own website: http://www.joannrobertsonbeauty.com/



I'm soo telling Joann to get it right, she must be stopped 

http://www.joannrobertsonbeauty.com/contact.html


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

ive been passing the video along to my friends.....


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I laughed SO HARD when I saw those two small sky blue rollers in her hair at 0:03.



I did too LOL. I was like no no no ma'am. 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Sep 24, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> I. Am. THRU.. you hear me?? I just.. I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## isioma85 (Sep 24, 2011)

What in the name of ... what the HELL? erplexed


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 24, 2011)

Aw Heyall Naw... 

How to Do a Textured Chignon: Straight African-American Hair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58pLBkWR1bo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58pLBkWR1bo&feature=player_detailpage#t=35s


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL, all this is reminding of the time Tyra tried to do this poor girls hair on her show. And how she just chopped it up, ruffled her hair up and damn near snapped the girl's neck of by pushing her head back.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm sorry but I could never take advice from a tutorial that ends like this!


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 24, 2011)

I mean really, she could have paid a few youtubers/bloggers/shoot even hairboard members (like myself lmbo) to be featured on her channel.  Tyra if you are reading I can help you out boo boo!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> I'm sorry but I could never take advice from a tutorial that ends like this!



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Every time I see this vid, I crack UP!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Aw Heyall Naw...
> 
> How to Do a Textured Chignon: Straight African-American Hair
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58pLBkWR1bo&feature=player_detailpage#t=35s




Ermmmmm.....about her nape showing under the 'straight AA hair' - is she serious?!


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 24, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> I'm sorry but I could never take advice from a tutorial that ends like this!



There wasn't even a finished look! What the heck does it look like when she is done?  Wait I know-like the fro she started with because she ain't curling a dang thing with that technique! I mean really, this is poorly, poorly, POORLY executed.  Great studio quality video but piss poor content.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 24, 2011)

Came back for more laughs! Her hair look dry as ****.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

pookaloo83 u so WRONG with that avatar!!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 24, 2011)

Chioniso said:


> what are edges - everyone is saying how she doesnt have any



Chioniso Please see exhibit A for an example of poorly managed edges!


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Sep 24, 2011)

empressri said:


> Type f for what the f?!?!?!



Word.

Lol oh man this isn't even professional regardless....


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

Awww HEGGS NAW!  Look at this video with the white chick doing her short hair:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR2fZV4JFnU


----------



## Xaragua (Sep 24, 2011)

Some of the information are just wrong.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUm53I743cg&feature=relmfu


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 24, 2011)

Xaragua said:


> Some of the information are just wrong.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUm53I743cg&feature=relmfu



The faces she makes in the beginning and end of the vid have me dying 

I really don't get it, seems like someone had to try very hard to make typef as bad as it is, all they had to do was Google for better styles and techniques..


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

Xaragua said:


> Some of the information are just wrong.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUm53I743cg&feature=relmfu



 and that don't look like no coconut oil.

And I can't believe she says this at the end of the video...

"It's a wonderful way to keep your hair looking supple, shiny, and it styles beautifully...keeping the hair smooth, non-frizzy, and finished!"

NOT FOR HER!


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> I'm sorry but I could never take advice from a tutorial that ends like this!



LOL!!!!!!! Yyyyy!!!! 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83D-PYnYJcE&feature=related

To quote 'this style will give you a nice polished....or funky look'


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 24, 2011)

See I was just popping on LHCF quickly before studying and this happens. Dang y'all!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aeMyQ6lGnc&feature=relmfu

THIS gem is entitled :How to avoid Tangles when Washing Black Hair

Check out how she 'sectioned' her hair....and 'fluffed' it at the end.  Honestly, this is just ridiculous!!!


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 24, 2011)

They're bad at relaxed hair too lol

How To Pump Your Bangs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gehsiSkfdHE

She really thinks she's fierce at the end


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 24, 2011)

the twisting your "natural" hair video that someone posted was the one that did it for me...i just...i dont even know what to think lol


----------



## Wanderland (Sep 24, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> I'm sorry but I could never take advice from a tutorial that ends like this!



This is what convinced me this was a joke. Those little rollers with teeth and she only put two in. Then she didn't even show an after pic. A mess. 
This isn't real. Im truly convinced. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rina88 (Sep 24, 2011)

I BET they're ging to fix these vids after all the hands down and negative comments.


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 24, 2011)

Her goofy smiles are what's killing me along with the same looking dry brittle hair from beginning to end.


----------



## Chioniso (Sep 24, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> @Chioniso Please see exhibit A for an example of poorly managed edges!



so basically, a fro that is all raggedy and different lengths


----------



## -PYT (Sep 24, 2011)

Chioniso Not exactly, it's when you're hairline is missing hair or has damaged patches of hair.


----------



## andromeda (Sep 24, 2011)

i figured it was some sort of content farming based on first page of this thread. not surprised that it's endorsed by the likes of tyra.



Clem98tig said:


> I think I've figured out this fiasco. TypeF's content is written by DemandStudios. This means the people making the videos are making a flat rate per each video made.
> http://www.demandstudios.com/blog/typefcoms-fierce-fridays
> 
> So the women in the videos don't care about the quality. They are just trying to get paid for these "informative" videos. The link below shows they get paid for each project...so they are making $15 - $20 per video made...
> ...


----------



## fiyahwerks (Sep 24, 2011)

Her edges   I want to baby them...


----------



## scribblescrabble2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> Chioniso Please see exhibit A for an example of poorly managed edges!



See exhibit B:


----------



## nzeee (Sep 24, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> *The faces she makes in the beginning and end of the vid have me dying*
> 
> I really don't get it, seems like someone had to try very hard to make typef as bad as it is, all they had to do was Google for better styles and techniques..



LMAO!!!  she mugs at the begining of every vid but this one was a classic.

exhibit a:


----------



## French Rouge (Sep 24, 2011)

I see someone already posted it, but these videos are from a content provider. Tyra does not review the videos, demand media editors do. I expected as much when I heard that Demand was going to provide her content. None the less, this is hilarious.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

A triple hot mess.erplexed


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 24, 2011)

What I noticed is that they are 3 thumbs up for all the vids. Who are those people clicking like?


----------



## aishasoleil (Sep 24, 2011)

pookaloo83  Oh no you did NOT use her picture as your avatar. GIIIIIIIRRRRRRLLL! I burst out laughing so hard my husband and son thought something was wrong with me!


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Sep 24, 2011)

How to determine your hair texture?!?!?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj1UBcnlVdo&NR=1


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Sep 24, 2011)

nzeee said:


> exhibit a:


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

French braid? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1wChk6GFPE


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

^^^ soooooo lemme get this right. she is explaining how to determine your hair texture...then states HER hair is curly...while touching her plasticky tacky-as-arse weave?!?!?


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 24, 2011)

The F is for "f*cked up". 

That hairstylist chick seems like a hack!  Teasing hair, now? 



empressri said:


> Type f for what the f?!?!?!





Jas123 said:


> f for FAIL...
> 
> yeah... this channel pretty much got a thumbs down from us over in the m/u forum...


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> ^^^ soooooo lemme get this right. she is explaining how to determine your hair texture...then states HER hair is curly...while touching her plasticky tacky-as-arse weave?!?!?



Well its because her hair "wets" when water touches it....it wets....SMDH.  
What does this have to do with hair texture?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yup, she's a hack. 

One of the comments:


> Put and afro down? What is a sick﻿ animal? *facepalm*





bajandoc86 said:


> Oh! and how i could I forget THIS gem....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH6ErI6QC5Y
> 
> She looks like a HAM  I literally CRINGED when she brushed her hair....I could hear every snap, crackle and pop.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> ^^^ soooooo lemme get this right. she is explaining how to determine your hair texture...then states HER hair is curly...while touching her plasticky tacky-as-arse weave?!?!?


Don't forget the "different waters"


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> How to determine your hair texture?!?!?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj1UBcnlVdo&NR=1



why does she keep on saying MY hair is CURLY all proud ........proud over some donkey tail yellow hair


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Oh! and how i could I forget THIS gem....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH6ErI6QC5Y
> 
> She looks like a HAM  I literally CRINGED when she brushed her hair....I could hear every snap, crackle and pop.



Totally! I could not stop laughing and cringing at the same time.  She needed to put some water on that head before using any type of conditioner.  I haven't even gotten halfway though the first video...smdh

ETA: Finished watching.  Is this a joke??


----------



## ice. (Sep 24, 2011)

*GAWJUS!!*


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk4uvQsVrls&feature=related

MORE tomfoolery.....she is teasing her 'coarse' hair....da SAME horrible looking blonde weave that looks like it's been on her head for MONTHS!


----------



## charislibra (Sep 24, 2011)

I showed this craziness to my mom. I died laughing at the faces she made and when shw turned away from the computer. She then turned to me, in her serious voice "Shaleece, I want to see you flatten your hair." 

 

"why do you﻿ insist on posing like a muppet? I'm confused but highly entertained
trinigirl86 2 hours ago "

"What﻿ is up with the dotish poses??? She looks retarded
wcallisa22 4 hours ago"


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

ice. said:


> *GAWJUS!!*


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk4uvQsVrls&feature=related
> 
> MORE tomfoolery.....she is teasing her 'coarse' hair....da SAME horrible looking blonde weave that looks like it's been on her head for MONTHS!



 "Dollar Store weave!"


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok when she pulled out the water bottle, I thought she was finally going to give her hair some much needed moisture. But instead she drinks it. I sooo wanted her to just poor it over her head.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApPylFsCySc


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

Y'all are killing me in this thread.


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 24, 2011)

StephElise said:


> Ok when she pulled out the water bottle, I thought she was finally going to give her hair some much needed moisture. But instead she drinks it. I sooo wanted her to just poor it over her head.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApPylFsCySc



Please.  Stop. I. Can't take. No. More!!!!!

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

ice. said:


> *GAWJUS!!*



    I just HAD to steal this for my siggy pic!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> I just HAD to steal this for my siggy pic!



.............


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought Awkward Black Girl was funny but it does not even come close to Type F. This is too much I am laughing too much at this time.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> .............



What??  I didn't do nuffin.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 24, 2011)

Her frohawk you guys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdkQDJzXNlQ


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 24, 2011)

That is if she ever went.....





scribblescrabble2 said:


> And she needs to go back cosmetology school.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 24, 2011)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> Her frohawk you guys
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdkQDJzXNlQ



You know what.. she needs to be cussed out for this   At the end talmbout "Rock on" smh

This a no-hawk


----------



## aishasoleil (Sep 24, 2011)

Y'all have me laughing like a daggone hyena! 

LMAOROFL @ that "fro-hawk". 

bajandoc86  I am going to have to avoid every thread you're in because I DIE everytime I see your new siggy.


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 24, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> You know what.. she needs to be cussed out for this  At the end talmbout "Rock on" smh
> 
> This a no-hawk


 
:killlurk::sandm:


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> Her frohawk you guys
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdkQDJzXNlQ








Her smile is priceless!


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 24, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> You know what.. she needs to be cussed out for this   At the end talmbout "Rock on" smh
> 
> This a no-hawk



LOL! We took the SAME shot from that frohawk video!!!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 24, 2011)

Da ****?!  It looked like she was gonna take that thing--oops, relaxed hair--off her head at one point!  

One of many funny YT comments:


> THEM﻿ BUCKSHOTS







Raspberry said:


> Aw Heyall Naw...
> 
> How to Do a Textured Chignon: Straight African-American Hair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58pLBkWR1bo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58pLBkWR1bo&feature=player_detailpage#t=35s


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 24, 2011)

"You got a wonderful style"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXpkDGMc4pI


----------



## ice. (Sep 24, 2011)

StephElise said:


> Ok when she pulled out the water bottle, I thought she was finally going to give her hair some much needed moisture. But instead she drinks it. I sooo wanted her to just poor it over her head.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApPylFsCySc


Why you sad? Let her drink in peace.


----------



## -PYT (Sep 24, 2011)

How to Blow Dry Layered Hair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWmIzy0UoUc&NR=1

It seems like they rush through the vids to keep them under 3 minutes for most of these.  Why would you blow dry dirty hair?  it looks the same before and after


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 24, 2011)

This thread is so funny! I love it!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 24, 2011)

ice. said:


> Why you sad? Let her drink in peace.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Sep 24, 2011)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> "You got a wonderful style"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXpkDGMc4pI



AWWW HELL NAW!  Not only does she not have edges, but her nape hair is damn there gone too.  Nah, son!  This has got to stop!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 24, 2011)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> "You got a wonderful style"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXpkDGMc4pI


That sh*t eating grin she uses when she shows off her styles, she has to be joking lol.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 24, 2011)

She ALSO said "don't forget your edges...."

She obviously doesn't take her own advice. 



Poohbear said:


> and that don't look like no coconut oil.
> 
> And I can't believe she says this at the end of the video...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 24, 2011)

whenever I am sad I am going to look at her videos


----------



## ice. (Sep 24, 2011)

*Again.... GAWJUS!*






OK, I'M DONE


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

^^^^^^     I just BUSTED out laughing!!!!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 24, 2011)

Fierce!








ice. said:


> *Again.... GAWJUS!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> whenever I am sad I am going to look at her videos




i hate you!!!


----------



## aishasoleil (Sep 24, 2011)

The DH keeps asking me why I find this so funny... so I showed him a couple of vids. He stopped asking after that. LOL!


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

ok im going to have to repent for my sins i been laughing at her vids for 2 days.....













until that comes one more for the road


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 24, 2011)

Aunt Jemima ain't got nuttin on you boo boo


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 24, 2011)

ice. said:


> *Again.... GAWJUS!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I am dying over here!!!! TypeF should be too embarrassed to keep these videos up another moment. If they don't make these things go poof they will never make it.


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

Sad thing is i think she is pretty lovely smile and teeth with nice skin and makeup application 

I just dont get how her hair is SO BAD the edges and nape sigh its like she never combed her hair or washed or conditioned it EVER i can see 10 years worth of shed hair up in it sigh


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 24, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> You know what.. she needs to be cussed out for this  At the end talmbout "Rock on" smh
> 
> *This a no-hawk*


 
  I need to see how she walks around on a daily basis cause I pray she NEVER walks out of her house looking like this!!!!

Her natural hair has probably never seen this much "action" as I'm sure she simply hides her hair under weaves.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 24, 2011)

This woman is not that bad with some proper guidance she will be fine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8e7TqzSm2w


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Sep 24, 2011)

Her nape is just as chewed up as her edges. Jesus be the bearer of the water of life!


----------



## tiffal1922 (Sep 24, 2011)

OH! yall got me over here snortin with these screen shots of this lady!! 



Uniqzoe said:


> @Chioniso Please see exhibit A for an example of poorly managed edges!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh dear Gawd! I just got the craziest text from a lurker I know (Hey Erica!):

_OMG that girl in the video looks like you in your avatar._






......................

Do y'all agree because I don't see it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

^^^^ Oh NO she DIDN'T!!!!  I dont think so....maybe the face?!? If I tilt my head sideways and squint one eye....mayybeee. 

umm.....nah. I take it back. I don't see it.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 24, 2011)

xD^ LMAO! At first glance no, but the more I stare and go feature by feature (smile, smile lines, lips, etc) then I can see why.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 24, 2011)

You a lacefront shawty you a lacefront shawty.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUrTjrXC9q0

She may be relaxed under that wig.


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh dear Gawd! I just got the craziest text from a lurker I know (Hey Erica!):
> 
> _OMG that girl in the video looks like you in your avatar._
> 
> ...




See i think her face is pretty so i would see it as a compliment ......however if they trying to say her hair looks like yours also then im afraid you need to cut them


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

Embyra said:


> See i think her face is pretty so i would see it as a compliment ......however if they trying to say her hair looks like yours also then im afraid you need to cut them



I don't think she was talking about my hair (especially not with the blue rollers). I think she meant that the girl in the video and I look alike.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 24, 2011)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOO! Platinum You do look like her!  But your hair ain't busted though!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 24, 2011)

ice. said:


> *Again.... GAWJUS!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm stealing this!


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you all for making me laugh today.  I needed the smiles.  As for the people who are posting youtube information like this and call themselves "licensed" not *everyone* who managed to pass the test for cosmetology should be considered knowledgeable.  

Kinda like lawyers and doctors just because you have the license to practice does NOT mean you were in the top of your class.  The examples here have just confirmed that.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOO! Platinum You do look like her!  But your hair ain't busted though!



........................


----------



## yorkpatties (Sep 24, 2011)

These youtube comments go from hilarious to straight disrespectful and everything in between. But this comment right here: 

"JoAnn Robertson is a damn﻿ coon. Celie did a better job on Mister's kids and their hair hadn't been combed in years."

I nearly fainted.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 24, 2011)

yorkpatties said:


> These youtube comments go from hilarious to straight disrespectful and everything in between. But this comment right here:
> 
> "JoAnn Robertson is a damn﻿ coon. Celie did a better job on Mister's kids and their hair hadn't been combed in years."
> 
> I nearly fainted.




I am here ROLLING! literally!!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Sep 24, 2011)

yorkpatties said:


> These youtube comments go from hilarious to straight disrespectful and everything in between. But this comment right here:
> 
> *"JoAnn Robertson is a damn﻿ coon. Celie did a better job on Mister's kids and their hair hadn't been combed in years."*
> 
> I nearly fainted.



I'm laughing, but no noise came out my mouth.   Laaaawwwd, that was the best joke of the week!


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 24, 2011)

i know y'all taking notes.


----------



## aishasoleil (Sep 24, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> i know y'all taking notes.


 

Yaaaas!!! I needed to add to my list of style ideas...


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

I dedicate this song to JoAnn Robertson http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpZ_EcdE5FA

I believe joann will never be forgotten and has certainly touched us all in a way we will never forget


----------



## knt1229 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think these vids were just thrown together with no forethought. Whoever came up with the video topics didn't realize that trying to do some of these things in one take under 3 minutes isn't possible. The chick with the two rollers doesn't actually put any of the products on her head and she kind has a look on her face like even she knows the vid is complete and total bullchyt. But then again I keep looking at the condition of her hair and welll....... It's obvious she is clueless about how to care for her own hair. I just don't know how she can stand there posing like she looking good. I laugh hard at the end of all her vids.

And the chicks with the lacefronts. Oh my....are they fa serious? Well I guess they are.  I wouldn't mind them so much if they just said they were styling their lacefront instead of "relaxed" hair or acting like the lacefront was their natural hair. I can't wait for the vid when the "blonde" chick's wig falls off. Cuz it's coming. In one vid she turned around and you could see all her jacked up looking real nape hair.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 24, 2011)

Embyra said:


> I dedicate this song to JoAnn Robertson http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpZ_EcdE5FA
> 
> I believe joann will never be forgotten and has certainly touched us all in a way we will never forget


 LMFAO!!!!! I can't!


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 24, 2011)

empressri said:


> Type f for what the f?!?!?!


 

LOL.....Exactly......


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 25, 2011)

Mische said:


> These seem like *parodies of the current Youtube craze to me.*  It looks like she is trying to keep from laughing in some of them like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUeUsPYbIt8&feature=related



THIS MAKES SENSE TO ME!  I literally laugh at every single one.  And I was excited about type-F when I first saw the advertising.  Until the launch and I was like IS TYRA AND HER STAFF CRAZY OR HIGH?   It's gotta be one...


----------



## tiffal1922 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ponyo Baby says.....






*********!!!!

QUOTE=nzeee;14295531]LMAO!!!  she mugs at the begining of every vid but this one was a classic.

exhibit a:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## sweetlaughter (Sep 25, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> You know what.. she needs to be cussed out for this   At the end talmbout "Rock on" smh
> 
> This a no-hawk



I'm laughing so hard I can barely breathe

Why is she doing her hair like Kid in Houseparty


----------



## hannan (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfj-lDxP1a4&feature=mfu_channel&list=UL

The same bottle of HE LTR turned around is a leave in, conditioner, AND a clarifying shampoo.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Sep 25, 2011)

Embyra said:


> Sad thing is i think she is pretty lovely smile and teeth with nice skin and makeup application


Sorry to break it to you but she sucks at makeup as well!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPx5dnsv58s


----------



## charislibra (Sep 25, 2011)

I just showed the "flattener" mess to my sister and she said "So... She's the 'Rebecca Black' of natural hair." My family is crazy! Quips have been on a roll lately.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Sep 25, 2011)

wow! lol. thanks for the laughs!  

i think my fav video is of the blond wig lady explaining hair textures. pure comedy!


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 25, 2011)

This hen made a video on "how to leave her natural hair natural" O___O


----------



## Saga (Sep 25, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


> This hen made a video on "how to leave her natural hair natural" O___O


----------



## lilyofthenile (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG I just FEEL for the first lady's hair.. I just FEEL.



And the Dollar Store wig...


----------



## loshed (Sep 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> ........................



Why the tears? Do you find her ugly? Yes, her hair is a hot mess but other than that she's hella cute.


----------



## Saga (Sep 25, 2011)

loshed said:


> Why the tears? Do you find her ugly? Yes, her hair is a hot mess but other than that she's hella cute.


That's like saying you're offered a gourmet meal, but it's being served in a filthy trash bag.

I feel bad for anyone who neglects themselves if it's something they can help-health, self worth, weight, AND appearance.


----------



## mischka (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG @ all the sigs, gifs, and screenshots

  

yall play WAY too much


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 25, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> I think these vids were just thrown together with no forethought. Whoever came up with the video topics didn't realize that trying to do some of these things in one take under 3 minutes isn't possible. The chick with the two rollers doesn't actually put any of the products on her head and she kind has a look on her face like even she knows the vid is complete and total bullchyt. But then again I keep looking at the condition of her hair and welll....... It's obvious she is clueless about how to care for her own hair. I just don't know how she can stand there posing like she looking good. I laugh hard at the end of all her vids.
> 
> And the chicks with the lacefronts. Oh my....are they fa serious? Well I guess they are.  I wouldn't mind them so much if they just said they were styling their lacefront instead of "relaxed" hair or acting like the lacefront was their natural hair. I can't wait for the vid when the "blonde" chick's wig falls off. Cuz it's coming. In one vid she turned around and you could see all her jacked up looking real nape hair.



i know if they said they were styling their wigs/weave then cool. Trying to beg like it's their own. But still I have seen better wigs and weave on Youtube.

Now look at this girl brushing her so called real naturally curly blonde hair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsyw5Lz7PgM


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Please thread never die! 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## knt1229 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> i know if they said they were styling their wigs/weave then cool. Trying to beg like it's their own. *But still I have seen better wigs and weave on Youtube.*
> 
> Now look at this girl brushing her so called real naturally curly blonde hair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsyw5Lz7PgM



Oh yea I've definitely seen better. That thing on her head is a horrible, cheap, plastic looking HAM. 

 @ the vid. These chicks are killin me.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh dear Gawd! I just got the craziest text from a lurker I know (Hey Erica!):
> 
> _OMG that girl in the video looks like you in your avatar._
> 
> ...



From a distance, y'all look similar; but her facial features seem softer than yours and her skin color is lighter than yours. She's not an ugly woman, it's just her hair needs to be better styled and cared for.


----------



## coli (Sep 25, 2011)

I think these videos are just jokes. I've never seen any natural heads treat their hair like this.  If Tyra is involved, its probably some sort of experiment. I mean the lady was raking through her dry hair with a paddle brush. This can't be for real. 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## karezone (Sep 25, 2011)

cutiebe2 said:


> lmao!!!! The girl in the third video goes to my gym. Always looking like she is trying to work out without breaking a sweat
> 
> These vids are horrible



What is going on with them eyebrows.  Maybe she is trying to keep them from sweating off.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 25, 2011)

-PYT said:


> How to Blow Dry Layered Hair
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWmIzy0UoUc&NR=1
> 
> It seems like *they rush through the vids to keep them under 3 minutes for most of these.*  Why would you blow dry dirty hair?  it looks the same before and after



You're right.

Look how the blonde wig chick runs out of things to say in this video before the 2 minutes is up:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj1UBcnlVdo&feature=player_detailpage#t=98s


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Sep 25, 2011)

Perhaps they are conveying the message that just because someones a "professional stylist" or anyone claiming to be professional doesn't mean you should listen to them and "BE YOU" with satirical humor? Since this is suppose to be about being different? And at the same time mocking actual real, professional stylists? I dunno this doesn't seem real.erplexed


----------



## january noir (Sep 25, 2011)

Must be satirical.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 25, 2011)

:update:

*NEW *Videos uploaded today!!! Typef has 2,500 videos even now! 

How to Curl Hair Using Less Product http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPWMxxxb7Rw

How to Get a Bigger Afro http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vnreDC-tZ0

Managing Unruly Hair : Hairstyles With Hair Combs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1sPyVhmwJ4


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 25, 2011)

Do people really use an eyeliner pencil to create FRECKLES on their cheeks???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw0MrLt2ncM

 at her messing up on her freckles at 0:49 seconds http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw0MrLt2ncM&feature=player_detailpage#t=49s


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 25, 2011)

See this vid right here...almost made me curse! What the heck are those things sticking out of her head!!! erplexed 



curlyninjagirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D0arjgnnMg&feature=related
> 
> ^^^She calls this style elegant!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2011)

loshed said:


> Why the tears? Do you find her ugly? Yes, her hair is a hot mess but other than that she's hella cute.



No, I don't think she's ugly. I find it funny that someone text me saying that we look alike.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 25, 2011)

AlwaysNatural said:


> Perhaps they are conveying the message that just because someones a "professional stylist" or anyone claiming to be professional doesn't mean you should listen to them and "BE YOU" with satirical humor? Since this is suppose to be about being different? And at the same time mocking actual real, professional stylists? I dunno this doesn't seem real.erplexed



I just hope that people aren't really following the "advice" from these "licensed" stylists.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6B0D84HK7I&feature=relmfu

What de backside this woman doing?!?! Talking bout she styling her hair! what tha.....
That nape....them edges. Every video has me in disbelief.....and then i start to


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay so I went on her website and saw this






You can tell she is the type of person who wears weave all the time and never takes care of her hair underneath. Hence the jacked-up-edness of her hair. So when this Type F called she was like oh I don't have a perm I can do this even though she hasn't got a god damn clue what she is doing.


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> Okay so I went on her website and saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew she was pretty, but her hair is just fugged. 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Embyra (Sep 25, 2011)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i told you she was pretty!!!! i got your back joann


----------



## diadall (Sep 25, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> :update:
> 
> *NEW *Videos uploaded today!!! Typef has 2,500 videos even now!
> 
> ...



Lord in the first video she says don't be afraid to use enough product but the video is about using LESS PRODUCT!!!


----------



## Embyra (Sep 25, 2011)

Quest for the Perfect Curl
Message from the typef team on YouTube - Dear YouTube viewers, thank you for voicing your concern about one of the hairstyle playlists found on this channel. We have disabled the set of﻿ videos in question and will have our editorial team review each one based on your feedback. If you have further concerns, please don't hesitate to message us directly. 

-typeF YouTube Team


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 25, 2011)

After watching the videos featuring the hair models, then watching the videos featuring Tyra, then watching the "behind the scenes" video of Ty baby and Andre:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pT3NbITio

I am convinced it is not 100% the models fault.  It is the fault of the director for the format in which they are expected to shoot these videos.  They want them to do it in almost one take, of course under 3 minutes, and the studio in which they are doing this video is very limiting.  You can't do the styles that they are trying to do in under 3 minutes.  To do a full head of twists you need at least 1-6 hours, but the director aren't going to give them the time needed to complete the style.  So I blame the director more than anyone else.  

For all we know, the models had no idea that this was the way that these videos were going to be shot until the day they rolled up on the set and they said *** it, I want that check so they went ahead and rolled with it.  Who knows but all I know is that the women are more than likely doing the "best" they can given their situation...


----------



## Mai Tai (Sep 25, 2011)

That awkward silence at the end of the "How to Determine your Hair Texture" video has got me dying a slow, teary-eyed death.  I keep on rewinding it...laughing at it till I almost pass out...click a different tab to do something else on the internet...and coming right back to it...


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 25, 2011)

Whenever I would see a natural out in public looking like this:






I would always thing to myself...."she must not know about the natural community on YouTube". 

I stand corrected, I see now that some may know....they just don't care.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anyone seen the series for "curly hair" yet? I saw a few of the videos last night, and I was left scratching my head. I'm 100% sure the black lady demonstrating how to style curly hair is wearing a long blonde curly weave! It's so bad, my husband even knew it wasn't right. I just showed him a clip and he said it looks like soggy wheat when it is wet, and crunchy hay when it is dry! 

She never combed it at the roots, and when she combed the hair...the scalp moved from side to side as if her sew in was loose and about to fall off at any moment if she tugged too hard. She kept referring to the hair as if it were her own hair, but I think it was misleading considering it looks so obviously fake at the hairline. She never parted it either! And to top it off, her closure looked strange. I think she would have been better off calling the videos "how to style your extensions" or something like that. I just couldn't take her seriously. Plus the styles never looked different at the end of the tutorials. It looked the exact same way at the end of the video as it did at the beginning. And the weave is more of a loose wave pattern..not curly. 

Here are some of the videos from the "curly hair " series...

How to smooth curly hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4DQY_f7p2A


How to get punk rock hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X864BHL-AyM


How to tease curly hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRYpDsHGw6g


How to soften dry, curly hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjvLHhPrV4U


How to flat iron curly hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxvb3XtxG4


Rockablillly hair style:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOMKdtd47IA


Curly African American Hairstyles:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Goe5oAyKY74


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Sep 25, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> :update:
> 
> *NEW *Videos uploaded today!!! Typef has 2,500 videos even now!
> 
> ...



Ok, they are not trying to investigate anything.  That first video was one of the ones that I watched a few days ago.  Why are they re-uploading these videos?


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 25, 2011)

_*stutters*_

But....I thought she said in other videos that...her hair was RELAXED!





Mizz Diamonds said:


> i know if they said they were styling their wigs/weave then cool. Trying to beg like it's their own. But still I have seen better wigs and weave on Youtube.
> 
> Now look at this girl brushing her so called real naturally curly blonde hair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsyw5Lz7PgM


----------



## LaughingOctopus (Sep 25, 2011)

Wait just a hot dog minute! This type f mess is all a joke. Look at Joan hookin a model up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCCjbiUmlqY&feature=related


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 25, 2011)

As I watch these videos, I can't stop from laughing on the outside and crying on the inside. Joanne is really funny, especially with the poses and last remarks. But her advice is scary. I'm glad so many people are vocal about the content quality of the videos on youtube. At first I thought about the new naturals who might stumble across these vids, but I'm sure after reading the comments, they know not to follow her advice.

And the lady with the blond mop on her head should plan her speeches. "My hair gets wet when wet things touch it"? DUH... That vid had me dying LMAO!!! 

I don't get why Tyra wouldn't personally oversee the content of her own venture. I understand that she may use Demand Media, but she could still review the content before it goes on her website. You don't have to know a thing about natural hair care to realize there is something off about these videos. People looking a HAM, not showing finished results, and giving off the appearance of not really caring. I just don't get it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 25, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> Wait just a hot dog minute! This type f mess is all a joke. Look at Joan hookin a model up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCCjbiUmlqY&feature=related




She looks so POLISHED here! Being all professional and ish.....what da heck HAPPENED?!?!!?


----------



## nzeee (Sep 25, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> After watching the videos featuring the hair models, then watching the videos featuring Tyra, then watching the "behind the scenes" video of Ty baby and Andre:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pT3NbITio
> 
> ...



i sorta see where you're going but it's not the fact that the videos are short that's the problem. the state of the stylists' hair and the crazy, downright wrong, and useless advice is the problem. whose fault is that?

i love the comedy relief but inside i'm still like "laaaaaawd i hope no one stumbles on this and thinks this is a representation of what healthy natural hair or curly AA hair is supposed to look like". but i kinda feel like the video quality and general delivery (joanne's bits are clearly scripted) lends this stuff a lot of credibility and will draw some unsuspecting newbies or foreigners in because of it


----------



## Ms. Martina (Sep 25, 2011)

Call me crazy, but I actually might try the face freckles thing. I think freckles are cute. They run in my family and I have them on my hands, feet, back, arms and legs. I wonder what they would look like on my face. Hmmm...not sure if I will be going out of the house like that, but it would be interesting to see what it looks like.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 25, 2011)

The most important tool for this look would be .... EDGES!!!!!

Chile go find who or what snatched yo edges out an wheel and come agen


----------



## sikora (Sep 25, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> Wait just a hot dog minute! This type f mess is all a joke. Look at Joan hookin a model up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCCjbiUmlqY&feature=related



She's destroying her credibility with the typef videos. I think she did a great job in this video, yet I still wouldn't trust my hair or face to her


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay now this was too funny, this woman is taking the piss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pMynglIRbk


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's some other non-typef videos that JoAnn Robertson is featured in:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axHG2PV8whU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OBO546Wvlk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89GB1VWBU2Y


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, something is not right in the water with "TypeF" because JoAnn has skills.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 25, 2011)

maybe Joann has gone off the deep end?! cause this ish right here?!?!


----------



## Chromia (Sep 25, 2011)

That "How To Lay An Afro Down" video was heeeelarious!!!


----------



## empressri (Sep 25, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Yeah, something is not right in the water with "TypeF" because JoAnn has skills.



Word. I'm watching her makeup and hair vids and I'm like these are nice!!!

I'm guessing they're paying her for the type-f*cked videos. That's my only theory.


----------



## Chromia (Sep 25, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> You're right.
> 
> Look how the blonde wig chick runs out of things to say in this video before the 2 minutes is up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj1UBcnlVdo&feature=player_detailpage#t=98s


She said her hair wets when water touches it.

"If your hair is straight it would lay straight......"

"seeing how your hair reacts.....with different waters....."


----------



## kami02 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a few theories on Joann -

1. She needed to pay her rent, and decided to crank out some videos

2. This is some sort of ANTM challenge and she was challenged to create 3 minute videos with randomly selected items...

or 
3. She had NO CLUE what she was signing up for! Just looking at her natural hair in the first set of videos compared to the others, it such a HUGE difference. The styling is terrible in both, but the first her hair looks dirty and like she just woke up and the rest, it looks like there is some product in.


----------



## hannan (Sep 25, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Yeah, something is not right in the water with "TypeF" because JoAnn has skills.



 She's really good! Why is she willing to sacrifice her reputation? Something is very fishy.


----------



## ctosha (Sep 25, 2011)

I just watched the vids all i can say what in the hell? Seriously I didn't know weather to laugh or to be disturbed. Why was she teasing her hair in one vid??? Clearly the "F" stands for F**kery!


----------



## DRJones (Sep 25, 2011)

Chromia said:


> That "How To Lay An Afro Down" video was heeeelarious!!!



That one and the two rollers has me in tears. This is a joke right, she is not serious with these videos, it's all in fun right???????????


----------



## Chromia (Sep 25, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Here's some other non-typef videos that JoAnn Robertson is featured in:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axHG2PV8whU
> 
> ...


She is really talented. I hope she doesn't lose potential customers because of the Type F videos. That was a big risk for her career when she's actually really good at what she does.


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 25, 2011)

More Jojo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89GB1VWBU2Y


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 25, 2011)

hannan said:


> She's really good! Why is she willing to sacrifice her reputation? Something is very fishy.



It ain't fishy baby it's that $$$!


----------



## cch24 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm waiting for them to come out and say something like "we're professionals mocking YouTube guru's because we actually have licenses and know what we're doing and some of ya'll are producing videos like this".

Obviously, that statement would be 100% wrong (bonnet girl withstanding), but that's the only explanation I can come up with for something like this. A ploy to get people to go back to the salon.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 25, 2011)

cch24 said:


> I'm waiting for them to come out and say something like "we're professionals mocking YouTube guru's because we actually have licenses and know what we're doing and some of ya'll are producing videos like this".
> 
> Obviously, that statement would be 100% wrong (bonnet girl withstanding), but that's the only explanation I can come up with for something like this. A ploy to get people to go back to the salon.



Naw, I wish they would but I doubt it.  I think they are simply band wagon hoppers, realizing that natural hair care is becoming a huge part of the fashion industry and decided not to ignore that demographic.  

However, their mistake was *not* researching the information that is currently available or partnering with people that are not just "professionals" but experts in those particular areas.


----------



## ctosha (Sep 25, 2011)

I found this link on bglonline.com 
http://bglhonline.com/2011/09/tyra-banks-type-f-website-pushes-bad-natural-hair-advice/

Sorry if this has been posted but I wonder if Tyra banks has something to do with this as stated.

edited: I actually clicked on the type F link within the article apparently she does.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Sep 25, 2011)

That first girls hair is as dry as dust.  A "laid down fro?"  She's got to be kidding.  And the one with the blond weave...I could smell her hair from here.


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 25, 2011)

Omg!!!joaan is my old friend from grade school! I hope this is a joke. She was very intelligent and funny and has been into makeup since highschool. I really think the videos are supposed to be a joke.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh hell no she did not 

This woman did another parody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEk6IEETm98


----------



## sikora (Sep 25, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> It ain't fishy baby it's that $$$!



Yup!! Someone on another board I post on freelances with them and posted this:

http://www.demandstudios.com/Public.mvc/Faq


What  is the Demand Media Studios Filmmaker Program?                     The  Demand Media Studios Filmmaker Program is a program that  allows  independent video producers to make money producing instructional  and  informational content for eHow, typeF, LIVE*STRONG*.COM  and other  Demand Media properties. Not only will you be making money  and gaining  worldwide exposure for your videos, but you will be helping  millions of  visitors answer their "how-to" questions.

*Claim a Project*  - The Find Projects tab has pre-built  projects, *ranging in price from  $200 - $600.* The project comes with  talent attached…..all you have to  do is search for available projects in  your general area.


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 25, 2011)

lol! F is for foolishness!


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 25, 2011)

okay...this HAS to be a joke.  they cant be serious with this stuff.  the more videos i watch, the more i just try to make myself believe it's a joke.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Sep 25, 2011)

My response:

Wow. These tips on natural hair care are very poor. You seem like a lovely woman, but you really don't know how to properly care for natural African American Hair. All of your tips are on the top of﻿ my WHAT NEVER TO DO list. I know you mean well, but these videos are extremely detrimental and disappointing. I usually never post negative responses, but a celebrity supported channel that is funneling horrible advice MUST BE ADDRESSED!!

Tyra should be embarrassed...but I'm not really surprised. She never had healthy hair practices.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 25, 2011)

Tyra did have healthy hair advice on her show's website Curly Nikki was a guest blogger! Curly Nikki! That is why this is so shocking, whoever follows Tyra should try and tweet her this tomfoolery.


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 25, 2011)

One good thing I got from this...that great parody video! lol! My sides are splitting...much like Joanne Robinson's ends!


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 25, 2011)

Sooooooo this isn't really a joke.....WOW!


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 25, 2011)

The girl with the blond wig has her own FB page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tenacious-Makeup/142268722467389

She has a link to a photo gallery of her work
http://tenaciousmakeup.webs.com/apps/photos/?ss=9874500

Her photo gallery looks decent. This cant be serious both of these ladies look like they have professional careers irl. Why get bad press releasing these types of vids? .....I wonder what's going on.....erplexed


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 25, 2011)

My DD showed this to me yesterday when she only had like 800 views. I go back today and one video has over 6000 views I see LHCF took over.  I was going to post this but OP you beat me to it.

OMG the comments on YT have me crying! 


> You should feel ashamed of yourself! You smiling and posing like you did it. You KNOW your hair is dry as hell. The only thing you are doing is show people how to damage their hair don't nobody like that hot﻿ a** mess!


Which one of you posted that? LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 25, 2011)

Okay I think these vids are real because she is posting them on her FB page......It all seems so strange ..... I'm still hoping these videos aren't serious...


----------



## Shadiyah (Sep 25, 2011)

I really think this is a joke like doing stand up. I don't think it is real advise they are giving. they are making fun of all the hair videos we have on youtube. they must think we are fools for posting all this great stuff.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Solitude here's a snapshot of a video she made. Snagit never lies! LOL



Solitude said:


> To be fair, that lady's Afro and edges did not look bad to me, just dry....


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 25, 2011)

You know what though, I bet they'll keep up the videos up because they'll still make that YouTube money from all the views.. even if everyone hates them.

I'm sorry but I need these vids to stay around for the lulz alone.. I keep coming back to watch more. instant happiness.


----------



## Loveygram (Sep 25, 2011)

Possible scenario:

"Looks like we have enough makeup artists for the series, so if anybody can do some hair demos, here's a list of what we want."


----------



## sillygirl82 (Sep 25, 2011)

The existence of that entire youtube channel displeases me greatly.  It pis*es me off to no end.  

But it does solve the mystery of the woman the dry a*s hair in pookaloo83 's signature.


----------



## NaijaNaps (Sep 25, 2011)

Breaking news! Seems like they've "heard" our concerns!

From their Twitter account posted a few mins ago

"Dear typeF fans and supporters, thank you very much for voicing your concerns about the specific videos found on our YouTube channel. We have disabled the videos in question and will have our editorial team review each one based on your feedback. If you have further concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us directly. Thank you for your patience in advance."


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 25, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> The girl with the blond wig has her own FB page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tenacious-Makeup/142268722467389
> 
> She has a link to a photo gallery of her work
> http://tenaciousmakeup.webs.com/apps/photos/?ss=9874500
> ...



Her portfolio didn't look bad until I came to this one:








YIKES! Looks like my 5 year old applied the lipstick.


----------



## sistatv (Sep 25, 2011)

JoAnn and our yellow Lace Fronted friend gave me so many laughs and good times this week...So I've decided to give back the love and get my foolishness on.... Ladies and Gentlemen... I give you...

YOUTUBE SISTATV #32 TYPEF PARODY How to care for Natural, Ethnic, Curly Hair


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 25, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> Her portfolio didn't look bad until I came to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wowzers now that's just plain ole scary lol


----------



## hannan (Sep 25, 2011)

sistatv said:


> JoAnn and our yellow Lace Fronted friend gave me so many laughs and good times this week...So I've decided to give back the love and get my foolishness on.... Ladies and Gentlemen... I give you...
> 
> YOUTUBE SISTATV #32 TYPEF PARODY How to care for Natural, Ethnic, Curly Hair



I'm only one minute in and I AM DYING!     Licensed driver. 

You even got that same bottle! Oh my goodness!


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 25, 2011)

I just showed my sister and she keeps asking, "Why is she smiling...I don't understand why she's smiling.."  lol


----------



## knt1229 (Sep 25, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> Her portfolio didn't look bad until I came to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks the youtuber Stayfabulos did it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJtIF8oUs4Q&feature=relmfu


----------



## andromeda (Sep 25, 2011)

joanne just don't give a phluck.  she's probably p-popping on a handstand on a mound of cash money right now singing "it's all about the benjamins"


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 25, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> Looks the youtuber Stayfabulos did it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJtIF8oUs4Q&feature=relmfu



Is this lady serious???!!! OMG! Either way she is a partner! I'm clearly in the wrong business!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 25, 2011)

lausss Stayfabulous is a HAM.....rofl!!!


----------



## sikora (Sep 25, 2011)

sistatv said:


> JoAnn and our yellow Lace Fronted friend gave me so many laughs and good times this week...So I've decided to give back the love and get my foolishness on.... Ladies and Gentlemen... I give you...
> 
> YOUTUBE SISTATV #32 TYPEF PARODY How to care for Natural, Ethnic, Curly Hair



OMG, I fell out when you said "I am a licensed driver"


----------



## aishasoleil (Sep 25, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> Looks the youtuber Stayfabulos did it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJtIF8oUs4Q&feature=relmfu


 

#teamfabuluss!!!!!!


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 25, 2011)

They took JoAnn's vids down from YouTube but they're still on the TypeF site..


----------



## yorkpatties (Sep 25, 2011)

I have 2 theories: 

JoAnn was once a make-up artist and hair stylist who worked with top models and developed a crack addiction. She ran through her money, wasn't able to secure gainful employment and has resorted to making these videos to pay her bills. You see that false confidence in those videos? Tell me that doesn't have crackhead written all over it!

Theory 2: This is not the real JoAnn. This is JoAnn's crazy twin sister who is using JoAnn's name to make a living for herself. Similar to the comedian "Gallagher" and his brother "Gallagher Too".  

That is all.


----------



## ice. (Sep 25, 2011)

Laaaaaaaawd, y'all dun brought Stay_Clueless_ into this this mess.

Peep ThesPNation's parody on her: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNyqzAeUEgs


----------



## ice. (Sep 25, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> Her portfolio didn't look bad until I came to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curlicarib (Sep 25, 2011)

sistatv said:


> JoAnn and our yellow Lace Fronted friend gave me so many laughs and good times this week...So I've decided to give back the love and get my foolishness on.... Ladies and Gentlemen... I give you...
> 
> YOUTUBE SISTATV #32 TYPEF PARODY How to care for Natural, Ethnic, Curly Hair


 
THANK YOU, SISTATV #32!!!!!! That was the funniest thing I've seen all day! And that's saying something since I've been watching the TypeF**U videos all day!  You might need to be on tour somewhere!


----------



## nzeee (Sep 25, 2011)

^^^i sho wish people would stop quoting that black madame impersonator. freaks me out everytime i see it.


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 25, 2011)

SNAP!!

Some of the vids have been made private now y'all.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ all of the videos have been made private!!!


----------



## hannan (Sep 25, 2011)

Not before folks got screenshots .


----------



## Napp (Sep 26, 2011)

i didnt even get to see the videos! SMH the lawd shouldn't have gave y'all the internets


----------



## nzeee (Sep 26, 2011)

tiffal1922 said:


> ^^ all of the videos have been made private!!!



yeh, they're supposedly reviewing them in light of massive mob protests over the past <24hrs. 

but wow. that was surreal. i feel drunk and disoriented 

my one regret is not having made any gifs. and also i regret more people didn't get a chance to get in on the typeF spoofing action.

JoAnne, your muppet poses will be sorely missed (no shade. i loved that part of every single one of her videos). *sniff. 

now where will i turn when i need to find out how to comb the top of my head?? erplexed


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 26, 2011)

We take 2 steps forward with AA hair care and the wealth of great knowledge out there, and this channel seems to just attempt to knock us back 5 steps.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm saving gifs and screenshots! No joke. This was funny as heck.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

amazing said:


> We take 2 steps forward with AA hair care and the wealth of great knowledge out there, and this channel seems to just attempt to knock us back 5 steps.



In addittion to being confused about the point of these vids and finding them ridiculous I am also a bit offended. I looked through some of their other videos and even though some of them aren't that great imo, none of them compared to the awfulness of the natural hair vids and the blond wig.


----------



## alishadawnelle (Sep 26, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> In addittion to being confused about the point of these vids and finding them ridiculous I am also a bit offended. I looked through some of their other videos and even though some of them aren't that great imo, none of them compared to the awfulness of the natural hair vids and the blond wig.



Girl yes!  I cannot figure out why she is telling people how to style hair with a long blonde sew in!


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay the natural hair vids are TERRIBLE BUT.......this makeup vid is pretty bad....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efx0HlH5CJI&feature=relmfu


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

alishadawnelle said:


> Girl yes!  I cannot figure out why she is telling people how to style hair with a long blonde sew in!



yes! lol I tried to show my other sis and she said, turn it off, turn it off. She know that aint her hair lol


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> I'm saving gifs and screenshots! No joke. This was funny as heck.



Your signature picture is


----------



## alishadawnelle (Sep 26, 2011)

the videos are on tyra.com
http://www.typef.com/hair-care/videos/


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Okay the natural hair vids are TERRIBLE BUT.......this makeup vid is pretty bad....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efx0HlH5CJI&feature=relmfu


 
I am too through.  I am TOO THROUGH!!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

Bobby pliins


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

sistatv said:


> JoAnn and our yellow Lace Fronted friend gave me so many laughs and good times this week...So I've decided to give back the love and get my foolishness on.... Ladies and Gentlemen... I give you...
> 
> YOUTUBE SISTATV #32 TYPEF PARODY How to care for Natural, Ethnic, Curly Hair



LOL @ "I am a licensed.....driver."   Between that and her moving hairline, I was in stitches.



Uniqzoe said:


> Her portfolio didn't look bad until I came to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She can't really believe this is a GREAT makeup job?



shasha8685 said:


> SNAP!!
> 
> Some of the vids have been made private now y'all.



I can't believe I missed her videos.  Darn.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

You can watch this lovely video on how to flatten natural hair without a flattner
http://www.typef.com/video/flatten-hair-flattener/


----------



## nzeee (Sep 26, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> You can watch this lovely video on how to flatten natural hair without a flattner
> http://www.typef.com/video/flatten-hair-flattener/



the link is only half the story. read the description for the full effect.

this is what they say about the vid:
_*Just because you don't have a flattener doesn't mean you can't still flatten your hair. Learn how to flatten your hair without a flattener with help from a professional makeup artist and hairstylist ...*_​
thank goodness i always have my flattener around tho. a natural girl should never be caught w/out one.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 26, 2011)

yorkpatties said:


> These youtube comments go from hilarious to straight disrespectful and everything in between. But this comment right here:
> 
> *"JoAnn Robertson is a damn﻿ coon. Celie did a better job on Mister's kids and their hair hadn't been combed in years."*
> 
> I nearly fainted.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> You can watch this lovely video on how to flatten natural hair without a flattner
> http://www.typef.com/video/flatten-hair-flattener/


 

Ya'll are reeeaaalllyy going to need to stop posting videos so i can go to bed on time


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.typef.com/video/tame-hai...06-a087-64fed3c4cf96&cp=1&wa_vlsrc=continuous

"you get your hair to really penetrate the product"


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't believe this child is on national innanetz with her hair looking like that   umph


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

How did i miss "pohmaad"???? 

http://www.typef.com/video/black-ha...17-4418-877d-7748c4ac95bf&wa_vlsrc=post-plate


----------



## nzeee (Sep 26, 2011)

yasssssssss!!! all is not lost. i found my favourite video. the first time i watched this i was dumbfounded. aghast. looked around a couple times too incase i was being punk'd.

but now i see the zen in it and will remember to refer to it every morning (cuz that's when i often need to practice my 'top of hair' combing technique).

WITNESS:
Combing the top of your hair requires the use of a hair pick or hair comb. Comb the top of your hair with help from a professional makeup artist and hairstylist

Read more: http://www.typef.com/video/comb-top-hair/#ixzz1Z28BoU00





Step 1: Use a comb to comb your hair. Main tool required: comb





Start from the root then pull upwards





mogle yuh style!


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 26, 2011)

dang her edges are really bad. I refuse to believe this is a joke cuz i highly doubt she would make herself look that much of a fool with dem edges.

I agree with the poster who said she is someone who wears weaves and knows nothing about her natural hair. she a mess


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

nzeee said:


> yasssssssss!!! all is not lost. i found my favourite video. the first time i watched this i was dumbfounded. aghast. looked around a couple times too incase i was being punk'd.
> 
> but now i see the zen in it and will remember to refer to it every morning (cuz that's when i often need to practice my 'top of hair' combing technique).
> 
> ...


 
Why she keep doing them side poses when she know she ain't smoothed, brushed, or flattened (without a flattener ) them edges???


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

These videos are so ridiculous that I've actually recorded some of these videos because I feel like my mother wont believe me if I just tell her


----------



## BrookeLynn (Sep 26, 2011)

So they're all private now?


----------



## Tamster (Sep 26, 2011)

pleaaase someone archive these vids for me pleaasee!!!


ETA: Lawwwwd joann did NOT just try to explain what glycerin does in humid conditions and say the EXACT opposite. what the hell?


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

On Youtube they are but you can still watch some of the videos here Tyra's website

"How to Comb the Top of Your Hair"
http://www.typef.com/video/comb-top-hair/


----------



## BrookeLynn (Sep 26, 2011)

How to flatten your hair without a flattener? :/


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

tamz412 lol these vids are so ridiculous that I feel I must have evidence of this foolishness! I only have 3 of them recorded, How to comb the top of your hair, How to get the fancy look at home and my personal favorite How to flatten natural hair without a flattner...as nzeee said where would a natural girl be without her flattner


----------



## Tamster (Sep 26, 2011)

this Kishana Holland broad is nuts. shes right about crazy. this wig is terrible. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6AdN8ZfRGs&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

I just keep saying this can't be real lol but sadly it is....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> this Kishana Holland broad is nuts. shes right about crazy. this wig is terrible. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6AdN8ZfRGs&feature=channel_video_title


 
Noooooo!!!!  Are you kidding me right now?


----------



## Tamster (Sep 26, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Noooooo!!!!  Are you kidding me right now?



 This kishana broad KEEPS doing vids with damn wig!! What is with these women?!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> This kishana broad KEEPS doing vids with damn wig!! What is with these women?!!!


 

LMAO!!!!!  She and that other crazy broad that had the hair "style" she made with the strand coming across her forhead need to quit.  Where do they find these people?


I don't know whether to laugh or cry right now.  This can not be (hair) life lol:


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> http://www.typef.com/video/tame-hai...06-a087-64fed3c4cf96&cp=1&wa_vlsrc=continuous
> 
> "you get your hair to really penetrate the product"



Its times and videos like this that make me miss In Living Color and the Wayans sister.  I could totally see her doing a parody of these videos.

Joann's credentials are:

JoAnn Robertson is a professional makeup artist and hairstylist. She has cosmetology training and an esthetics certification. *Robertson served as a lead makeup artist and national makeup artist for Yves Saint Laurent for 5 years.* Her work has been featured in VH1 Divas, The New York Times and in videos for many musical artists.


Is she serious?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Its times and videos like this that make me miss In Living Color and the Wayans sister. I could totally see her doing a parody of these videos.
> 
> Joann's credentials are:
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, and i'm Serena Williams 

Yeah, i can totally seem Kim taking a shot at these videos


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> this Kishana Holland broad is nuts. shes right about crazy. this wig is terrible. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6AdN8ZfRGs&feature=channel_video_title



uhhhhhhhhhh






I need a screenshot of that wig for my signature...lol


----------



## Tamster (Sep 26, 2011)

white girls are getting in on it too! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa-wQ1QTCvk&feature=channel_video_title

ETA: I've decided that TypeF has launched a war on eyebrows.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

Why don't there makeup artist have eyebrows?


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> white girls are getting in on it too! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa-wQ1QTCvk&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> ETA: *I've decided that TypeF has launched a war on eyebrows*.



OMG - this chick has the less severe version of these brows:







WTF?


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

Where are they finding these people? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izEhAru8PHA&feature=relmfu


----------



## Tamster (Sep 26, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Where are they finding these people?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izEhAru8PHA&feature=relmfu



straightening...brush????? she sounds like she barely speaks english and she's sedated.


----------



## Tamster (Sep 26, 2011)

PLEASE tell me someone caught a gif of Joann curling her shrunken fro with a curling iron... and telling people to hold it on their hair with VERY little leave in conditioner for at least 60 seconds?! PLEASE someone tell me they copied that video!


----------



## rainbowknots (Sep 26, 2011)

The videos with the floating blue rollers are all private now


----------



## DrC (Sep 26, 2011)

tamz412
blaqphoenix

http://www.typef.com/hair-care/videos/2/

Here ya go. scroll down to the bottom


----------



## rainbowknots (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks DrC


----------



## lilyofthenile (Sep 26, 2011)

The natural hair vids have now gone private! Darn LOL.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 26, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Where are they finding these people?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izEhAru8PHA&feature=relmfu


what in the helllll???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 26, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> The videos with *the floating blue rollers* are all private now


Just.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 26, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Where are they finding these people?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izEhAru8PHA&feature=relmfu


my confusion has deepened. I do not understand. What is the meaning of this channel? Is it comedy or what? 
She did seem like she was about to crack up toward the end.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh hell YES she did! ...



Mizz Diamonds said:


> Oh hell no she did not
> 
> This woman did another parody
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEk6IEETm98


----------



## **SaSSy** (Sep 26, 2011)

The way the lady smoothes the product in with the back of her hand is hilarious enough to me. I'm mad they made all the videos private on the yt channel. I got enough laughs already.

I went back to add, it's not right I'm making fun of her Cerebral palsy left hand, but if she doesn't have a disability than


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 26, 2011)

"How to Keep My Hair from Having Static"

http://www.typef.com/video/keep-hair-having-static/

Note the booboo and quick save by Mz. Joanne! 

Oh yeah...SHMEAR!! Where is she in a freakin' NY deli?! 



alishadawnelle said:


> the videos are on tyra.com
> http://www.typef.com/hair-care/videos/


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 26, 2011)

Cracklicious!! 

Drugs are bad...real bad. 



keepithealthy said:


> Where are they finding these people?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izEhAru8PHA&feature=relmfu


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 26, 2011)

I see that Typef has gotten a lot of flack on their FB page also:

http://www.facebook.com/typeF?sk=wall&filter=12

Note that the page category is "entertainment".


----------



## la mosca (Sep 26, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> this Kishana Holland broad is nuts. shes right about crazy. this wig is terrible. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6AdN8ZfRGs&feature=channel_video_title



What in the Whoville, Lollipop Guild heck???


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 26, 2011)

Someone wrote comment yesterday that had me in tears



> The last time her hair has seen moisture was when Coery married Topanga



 I loved Boy meets World


----------



## toufa (Sep 26, 2011)

I checked the twitter on typef and saw this:

"I'm sure I'm not the 1st to wonder aloud if @*TypeF* is actually an attempt to bring down the #*naturalhair* movement."

AND this from another site I visit:

"This video is sabotage, plain and simple.  I wrote a piece about us sisters sabotaging our natural hair movement in this post  a while back.  I said that we naturals have to protect our natural  movement because there will be some out there who will try to destroy  it, and they may look just like you.  This video right here is proof."

Hmmmm... It does sound really conspiracy theorish, but WTH puts up (or participates in making) 2,000+ videos of misinformation about natural hair care up on Youtube?  erplexed


----------



## toufa (Sep 26, 2011)

nzeee said:


> *Step 1: Use a comb to comb your hair. Main tool required: comb*




Slayed!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 26, 2011)

Quick someone make a gif of this download people Miss Joann is getting Fancy for us
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lxoJWoMxo4


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 26, 2011)

I can understand not wanting to promote a specific product (although other Type F-uggery vids are using Mizani), but why in the hale does she keep holding this





 up talmbout using a nice amount of leave in hair conditoner while perpetrating that she's using anything at all.  Puleeeeze.


----------



## SheenaVee (Sep 26, 2011)

I REFUSE TO BELIEVE THESE VIDEOS ARE FOR REAL!!!

I honestly think it's some kind of joke. 

PLEASE tell me why she is holding up random bottles of hair products without showing the names of them and calling them leave in conditioner or clarifying shampoo and whatnot.
PLEASE tell me why her hair is dry as hell and her edges are effed up.
PLEASE tell me why she is doing NOTHING to her hair and calling them hairstyles.

I can't. I'm done.

I REFUSE TO BELIEVE THIS MESS!!!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 26, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> You can watch this lovely video on how to flatten natural hair without a flattner
> http://www.typef.com/video/flatten-hair-flattener/



Can someone please tell me what the heck a flattner is?


----------



## SheenaVee (Sep 26, 2011)

Forgot to add:

And the way they're so over the top with the videos. E.G:

"Oh yeah, I think this looks crazy and wild and I'm ready for a night out on the town."
"Rock on" with the 'mohawk' 
"How to look fancy at home"

And all the poses and smiles and general cheesiness.

No seriously guise, these people are taking the piss.

  

My belly is actually hurting me coz of how much I've been laughing.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> Can someone please tell me what the heck a flattner is?



Shhhhhh.....but its a SCARF, silk to be specific

Be sure to guard that secret along with the secret head nod, handshake and bounce step.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 26, 2011)

The smiles is what gets me!


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

DrC said:


> tamz412
> blaqphoenix
> 
> http://www.typef.com/hair-care/videos/2/
> ...



THANKS for this link!

I just saw that floating hair curler video.  all I can say is OMG!  Between those peculiar and extra tiny rollers, what was she thinking?


----------



## diadall (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope someone saved these videos.  I have feeling they may disappear soon.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 26, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Shhhhhh.....but its a SCARF, silk to be specific
> 
> Be sure to guard that secret along with the secret head nod, handshake and bounce step.



LOL! you are too funny mzteaze!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 26, 2011)

This channel is seriously epic lol. It's like everyone on it is a troll but you're just not sure if they're trolling or not which is exactly what a troll needs to accomplish. 
I'm baffled. But I do believe it has to be some kind of joke.


is this a joke or not????????????http://www.typef.com/
http://www.typef.com/


----------



## diadall (Sep 26, 2011)

It is no joke.  It is real.  I am also mad that I went to the site and there is a piece called "Coats-How to Make Bigger Better" and a photo of America Ferrera who I think is in great shape.  She looks like a size 4 in the photo.  

I don't know who this channel would appeal to.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 26, 2011)

Why is Tyra doing this? Either she's punking people or she doesn't know what kind of info is being put out.


----------



## Beautytalk69 (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't read the whole thread so if this was already said, my bad. These videos make me sad. The reason being, there are black women out there who really don't know how to take care of their hair. They may not know these videos are ridiculous and will lead to breakage. They may actually take it with all seriousness and never learn the proper way. If these videos are truly advocated by Tyra Banks,shame on her! If she wanted to make this a joke,she should of over-exaggerated it to the point even a young girl can see the humor. We have grown women on this forum who don't even know if this is for real. I don't even know if it's for real..imagine someone just starting out who really looks up to Tyra. I really hope they take these videos down..and apologize.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 26, 2011)

Look at her in these vids, she seems...different...http://www.typef.com/hair-care/videos/


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 26, 2011)

This is so diff from the YT one... http://www.typef.com/video/flatten-hair-flattener/

:scratchch


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel violated after watching. I shouldn't feel that way, I'm watching someone messing with her own up top situation, not mine. But I still feel... violated. My LHCF sensibilities are being offended, made a total mockery of. Yep, that's what it is.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

Ms. Martina said:


> Has anyone seen the series for "curly hair" yet? I saw a few of the videos last night, and I was left scratching my head. I'm 100% sure the black lady demonstrating how to style curly hair is wearing a long blonde curly weave! It's so bad, my husband even knew it wasn't right. I just showed him a clip and he said it looks like soggy wheat when it is wet, and crunchy hay when it is dry!
> 
> She never combed it at the roots, and when she combed the hair...the scalp moved from side to side as if her sew in was loose and about to fall off at any moment if she tugged too hard. She kept referring to the hair as if it were her own hair, but I think it was misleading considering it looks so obviously fake at the hairline. She never parted it either! And to top it off, her closure looked strange. I think she would have been better off calling the videos "how to style your extensions" or something like that. I just couldn't take her seriously. Plus the styles never looked different at the end of the tutorials. It looked the exact same way at the end of the video as it did at the beginning. And the weave is more of a loose wave pattern..not curly.
> 
> ...




Not only is that weave/wig heinous......the makeup is jarring.  Why the heck is every one of these chicks wearing drawn in eyebrows?


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 26, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> This is so diff from the YT one... http://www.typef.com/video/flatten-hair-flattener/
> 
> :scratchch


----------



## TeeSGee (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure if this was already posted, but on bossip they have her as a featured video..

http://bossip.com/463492/black-wome...ras-site-when-her-hair-is-brittle-video69691/

back to lurking...


----------



## Tamster (Sep 26, 2011)

So......... 

a crazy hairstyle from tanya ..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkBdOarKXWI&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Solitude (Sep 26, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Solitude here's a snapshot of a video she made. Snagit never lies! LOL



BostonMaria

#WOW

I stand corrected! Her edges are completely _gone_. I couldn't tell in the first few videos I watched, but wow...


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 26, 2011)

TeeSGee said:


> Not sure if this was already posted, but on bossip they have her as a featured video..
> 
> http://bossip.com/463492/black-wome...ras-site-when-her-hair-is-brittle-video69691/
> 
> back to lurking...



Wow I'm embarrassed for her.  I don't even wanna know if she's on World Star Hip Hop



Solitude said:


> @BostonMaria
> 
> #WOW
> 
> I stand corrected! Her edges are completely _gone_. I couldn't tell in the first few videos I watched, but wow...



My guess is that she probably weaves up her hair (or maybe braids) and that's why she has no edges. I'm sure she's in weaves 24/7. Sure would explain why she can't comb her own hair LOL


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

Tanya is a steaming hot mess    would this be considered "wild"??





tamz412 said:


> So.........
> 
> a crazy hairstyle from tanya .....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkBdOarKXWI&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Makenzie (Sep 26, 2011)

Why is Tyra endorsing this?


----------



## charislibra (Sep 26, 2011)

"BWAHAHAHAHA! I actually just fell of my chair! This is ****ing atrocious. *I'm not taking advice from a woman whose hairline looks like it was eaten by termites!* This is truly an insult to natural﻿ hair and its amazing capabilities to grow, thrive and be healthy.
SilenceisGolden77 1 hour ago"

Ah ken lee animooo


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 26, 2011)

The yellow weave lady Tanya is on twitter http://twitter.com/#!/jazzcinger  She's posted a few links to her vids. She really doesn't seem ashamed.


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 26, 2011)

My friends are too lazy to search out these vids so I'm compiling a Hall of Shame for them in my blog http://bluecentric.com/?p=38825

Keep the links coming cause you guys are genius at digging this stuff up. LHCF should seriously open up a detective agency.


----------



## Tamster (Sep 26, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> The yellow weave lady Tanya is on twitter http://twitter.com/#!/jazzcinger  She's posted a few links to her vids. She really doesn't seem ashamed.



This is part of the reason why this is unfortunate. These ladies might be talented (ok im reaching, i know ) but they are truly destroying their own brands by putting out fcka$$ vids. Like, even if Joann was once a pro make up artist  ... no way in hell i would hire her now. 

Tanya has some nice pics on her site (except for bozo lips) but she wouldn't get a dime from anyone now. bad press. Kishana Holland is just a hot mess and idk if anyone was hiring her before, but im sure they arent now.

Also I am really looking forward to Tyra addressing this cause this hurts her brand too.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> JoAnn Robertson has her own website: http://www.joannrobertsonbeauty.com/


 
Wow, her hair looks really nice on the website.  What happened?


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 26, 2011)

CenteredGirl said:


> Wow, her hair looks really nice on the website.  What happened?



I'm sure a WEAVE happened


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's another one of the typef weaved ladies: http://twitter.com/#!/treschicstyle

She must be catchin it on twitter behind those vids:


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 26, 2011)

So now she's going to sue us?  She should hire Kirckpatrick & Braunstein, LLP, Enso Natural's invisible attorneys 

I should sue HER for that horrible advice



Raspberry said:


> Here's another one of the typef weaved ladies: http://twitter.com/#!/treschicstyle
> 
> She must be catchin it on twitter behind those vids:


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

Come on! lol lol Day 2 and I'm still thinking this can't be real.....this is so not cute
http://www.typef.com/video/styling-natural-ethnic-hair/


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 26, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Here's another one of the typef weaved ladies: http://twitter.com/#!/treschicstyle
> 
> She must be catchin it on twitter behind those vids:



I need her to get a new agent because he clearly doesn't know the difference between a little good negative press and career suicide. #REALLY


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow.....that styling video was just......there are no words. She may be a great straight hair and weave stylist but she obviously knows nothing about natural hair whatsoever! She probably just figured she was qualified since natural hair grows out her scalp and u kno she has a license and all.


----------



## nysister (Sep 26, 2011)

Yet one more reason I trust NO ONE to do my hair. People are crazy these days.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

Yall some haters.  Those styles are hot (messes)!


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 26, 2011)

this **** right here has the potential to cause me to drop all studying for my midterm-i'm hooked!! ima be watching type f for hours :lo:
waits for someone to come defend her hair and asking if we'd be as outraged by her styling if she was type 3.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 26, 2011)

For those who may have seen this thread after the vids went private on youtube.

http://www.typef.com/video/comb-top-hair/...........if you want a beautiful combed out 'do', follow these instructions

In THIS one she shows you how to get the hair to penetrate the product.....NOPE that was NOT a typo. How to get your HAIR to PENETRATE the product....
http://www.typef.com/video/tame-hair-humid-conditions/

How to deal with frizzy hair and brittle ends *side eye*.....she clearly doesn't listen to her OWN advice. and don't forget....use your POH-maaadddd....
http://www.typef.com/video/black-hair-frizzy-brittle-ends/

How to achieve curls...without frying your hair with a curling iron.....
http://www.typef.com/video/keep-hair-frying/

How to flatten your hair....without the use of a *flattener*
http://www.typef.com/video/flatten-hair-flattener/

ENJOY!!!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 26, 2011)

If a video is set to private, does that mean that YTubers would then be unable to post a video response? I would love to see some LHCF naturals post a video response, calling out her deception, lies and all around phuckery. 




Sent from the TARDIS.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 26, 2011)

There has been some really funny video responses from some people that has me shaking.


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 26, 2011)

MissMasala5 said:


> If a video is set to private, does that mean that YTubers would then be unable to post a video response? I would love to see some LHCF naturals post a video response, calling out her deception, lies and all around phuckery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The video response has to be approved by the owner of the channel.  However, you can word your video close to theirs and use their name as a tag and it "might" show up as a closely related video in the sidebar.


----------



## sistatv (Sep 26, 2011)

I made another parody video:

SistaTV# 31 Type F Parody: How to style your AFRO with less damage

And some people were having trouble watching the first one so I Re-uploaded the first parody

SistaTV #34 Type F Parody How to care for Ethnic, Natural, Curly hair ReUpload Better Quality

I'm having too much fun with this...


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Sep 26, 2011)

LaughingOctopus said:


> How to determine your hair texture?!?!?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj1UBcnlVdo&NR=1



Wait.... Really? She's trying to "type" wet and wild color 40?!?!?!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 26, 2011)

sistatv said:


> I made another parody video:
> 
> SistaTV# 31 Type F Parody: How to style your AFRO with less damage
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! I am howling over here. Too much, girl, too much! The snap crackle pops, the smiles, that wig sliding around on your head--- LOVE! 




Sent from the TARDIS.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 26, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> The video response has to be approved by the owner of the channel.  However, you can word your video close to theirs and use their name as a tag and it "might" show up as a closely related video in the sidebar.



Cool, thanks. 




Sent from the TARDIS.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

sistatv said:


> I made another parody video:
> 
> SistaTV# 31 Type F Parody: How to style your AFRO with less damage
> 
> ...



sistatv
I had no idea that you were a member here.  I *died* at your "I am a licensed....driver" in the video.

Well done.


----------



## DrC (Sep 26, 2011)

sistatv said:


> I made another parody video:
> 
> SistaTV# 31 Type F Parody: How to style your AFRO with less damage
> 
> ...



You're a member too?? This is going to be so fun .  I laugh hysterically every time I see hydrogen peroxide now 
And that brush look like its been through some things


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 26, 2011)

The videos seem to be disappearing even from the type f website, go get your final laughs in quick!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I just got a new app on my phone. Can y'all tell me if it's worth upgrading to the pay version?










Eta: gotta give Wet N Wild her shine too...


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a feeling that Tyra has a licensing agreement (they can use her image and name for a fee) with the company behind these craptastic videos.  There is no way she nor Andre Talley is behind this sheer ratchety mess.  Even the ones featuring women of other ethnicities suck huge huge donkey balls.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 26, 2011)

sistatv     chile! U hilarious!!!! The toilet paper head band was priceless! U got them poses on point! This made my day.....no lie. Wooiiiiiii


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Here's another one of the typef weaved ladies: http://twitter.com/#!/treschicstyle
> 
> She must be catchin it on twitter behind those vids:


 
I don't mind that my "foolishness" is making her money. I don't mind supporting typef videos at all seeing as how I have never laughed this hard in my life!! Special thanks to JoAnn! Your hair advice is crap but your comedy is on point!


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 26, 2011)

Please tell me that someone downloaded Joann's video with the blue rollers.  I didn't think TypeF was gonna remove the videos that quickly.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

mzteaze By the time I thought of downloading that video it was already gone...sigh.....


----------



## diadall (Sep 26, 2011)

^^^she would have been better off not even mentioning it on Twitter.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

How to twist natural hair......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TZJqmOxpfk


----------



## Katherina (Sep 26, 2011)

Nooooo it's gone???? I was about to watch em!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 26, 2011)

I think we're being punked y'all.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 26, 2011)

My DH was like "quick! Send me the links so I can download those, I neeeed them" :haha: so I have a few but not the blue rollers one. I have the hairstyle for "special occasions".


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 26, 2011)

The blue rollers was classic! I mean, seriously, what in the world was I suppose to learn at the end of that tutorial?  

Those producers were on something else.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm just wondering what the people who were doing the recording were thinking


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow this is an equal opportunity batch of messiness.


----------



## hannan (Sep 26, 2011)

sistatv  Have I ever told you that I love you? I really do.  Those videos are hilarious!


----------



## diadall (Sep 26, 2011)

I told ya'll to save them.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 26, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> How to twist natural hair......
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TZJqmOxpfk



I dunno who she's trying to fool, aint nothing natural about the roadkill sitting on her head.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 26, 2011)

They snuck in an upload today of JoAnn on How to Soften Afro Hair:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvucGs6vG-8

She got that Herbal Essence Conditioner and pomade!!!


----------



## tiffal1922 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bluetopia said:


> My friends are too lazy to search out these vids so I'm compiling a Hall of Shame for them in my blog http://bluecentric.com/?p=38825
> 
> Keep the links coming cause you guys are genius at digging this stuff up. LHCF should seriously open up a detective agency.




^^^^^How to curl coarse hair (also known as blue rollers) is on Bluetopia's website
run and download quick!!!


----------



## nysister (Sep 26, 2011)

sistatv said:


> I made another parody video:
> 
> SistaTV# 31 Type F Parody: How to style your AFRO with less damage
> 
> ...



You are TOO funny!


BTW They took those videos off of the Tyra site.


----------



## nysister (Sep 26, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> I think we're being punked y'all.



I can't help but wonder if Tyra is going to come out with an episode that talks about *"The Power of Black Women's Voices"* because there has to be a reason that she would allow this on her website.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 26, 2011)

tiffal1922 said:


> ^^^^^How to curl coarse hair (also known as blue rollers) is on Bluetopia's website
> run and download quick!!!



I'm gettin aaaall a dem suckas!
P.S. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL!!!  This guy on youtube is doing a parody on Type F!!! : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbJb97x71IU


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> They snuck in an upload today of JoAnn on How to Soften Afro Hair:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvucGs6vG-8
> 
> She got that Herbal Essence Conditioner and pomade!!!



Dont you mean "pohmouhd"?


----------



## Peppermynt (Sep 26, 2011)

The blue roller one is still here!!!!

http://bluecentric.com/?p=38825


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 26, 2011)

I still refuse to believe that those videos are real or that Tyra ever had anything to do with them.  

It's all one big episode of Punk'd, I tell ya.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> I still refuse to believe that those videos are real or that Tyra ever had anything to do with them.
> 
> It's all one big episode of Punk'd, I tell ya.



I agree.  There is just no way this us real.  But my question naturally then is what is the point of all of this coonery?  Our hair is already a hot button for many in our community.  Why add extra to the situation?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, most of the videos are gone. It is as expected. What does Tyra know about natural hair?


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

Now how come ole boy know what a wide tooth comb is but Joann doesn't   Type F why you tryna play us..... (and her hair came out looking nice)

@ 4:05
http://www.typef.com/featured-videos/signature-series/curl-hair-dont-curler/?pid=1&wa_vrid=ee7973ae-5e7f-4ab7-a47a-cdf3f5aeb6e1&cp=1&wa_vlsrc=continuous


----------



## Bublin (Sep 26, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> LOL!!!  This guy on youtube is doing a parody on Type F!!! : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbJb97x71IU


 
I just watched his Curl Definer video...not bad.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 26, 2011)

TypeF has reached Cult Status....it will never ever be forgotten.


----------



## diadall (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking through the videos I notice almost all of them have dislikes.  I would at least to get my friends to try to vote positive for me.


----------



## DrC (Sep 26, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> I dunno who she's trying to fool, aint nothing natural about the roadkill sitting on her head.





 It hurts!!


----------



## Roux (Sep 26, 2011)

TypeFail is funny.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 26, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> I think we're being punked y'all.



I really want to believe this, too, but the lightning fast removal of the videos makes me think they were trying to be serious. *shudders*


----------



## diadall (Sep 26, 2011)

MissMasala5 said:


> I really want to believe this, too, but the lightning fast removal of the videos makes me think they were trying to be serious. *shudders*



You are right.  At some point a joke ends.  It doesn't go on for three or four days.  Even Orson Wells couldn't pull this off this long.


----------



## ice. (Sep 26, 2011)

*Go head gwooooorl!!!*


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 26, 2011)

If any of ya'll wanna see some of the vids i'll be happy to share what i have. DH is uploading them as i speak


----------



## Embyra (Sep 26, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> If any of ya'll wanna see some of the vids i'll be happy to share what i have. DH is uploading them as i speak




WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!


----------



## pjbapb (Sep 26, 2011)

Are we hurting our own cause with all the clicking on the TypeFchannel page we are doing?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snEZQPnAJEE


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm, Tyra's working OT removing stuff: 








SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> This is so diff from the YT one... http://www.typef.com/video/flatten-hair-flattener/
> 
> :scratchch


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn, I want her to have a sneezing fit so that dead animal can take flight off her head! 



keepithealthy said:


> How to twist natural hair......
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TZJqmOxpfk


----------



## OriginalMe (Sep 26, 2011)

Her left hand annoys's me.  Anyone else notice how awkwardly JoAnne holds her left in every video.  

Maybe it's time for me to log off...


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG, who the hell liked this sh*t?! 


> 3 likes, 175 dislikes





Poohbear said:


> They snuck in an upload today of JoAnn on How to Soften Afro Hair:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvucGs6vG-8
> 
> She got that Herbal Essence Conditioner and pomade!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

I told my mom about the videos and she cracked up.  i told her i would send a couple of lanks but by the time she gets around to it they will likely be forever gone and just a memory


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 26, 2011)

tiffal1922 said:


> ^^^^^How to curl coarse hair (also known as blue rollers) is on Bluetopia's website
> run and download quick!!!



I. Can't. I will never look at blue rollers the same. If someone says blue rollers I'm bust out laughing. If I see blue rollers in the store. Ima laugh. Lord don't let me see no one with blue rollers and a natural oh please help me ima die laughing.

What was she thinking. I swear when I saw that video for the first time. I was in the library wishing I was at home do I could laugh how I really wanted to. Thank you so much Joanne as you were the absolute worst natural hair help ever!  with that dried up Sahara desert up top yo head.      

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

What the????????????????????
YOu guys sure this is not a JOKE?
Epic Fail.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

sistatv said:


> I made another parody video:
> 
> SistaTV# 31 Type F Parody: How to style your AFRO with less damage
> 
> ...


 
You a fool!!!!  The last 30 seconds had me in tears!!!!!!  Real tears i tell ya!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

What is wrong with this broads shirt?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoCV3CRBKlE&NR=1

the comments are too much and there is only like 3


----------



## diadall (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, it is a joke:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkBdOarKXWI


----------



## MsBizness (Sep 26, 2011)

sistatv

OMG!!! 

ROTFLMBO! I'm sure my neighbors heard me laughing through the walls! 



sistatv said:


> I made another parody video:
> 
> SistaTV# 31 Type F Parody: How to style your AFRO with less damage
> 
> ...


----------



## diadall (Sep 26, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi 

Isn't the point of having bangs to show them?  You don't have to have bangs to pull hair off your forehead with a bobby pin.

Did you see this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkBdOarKXWI





Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> What is wrong with this broads shirt?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoCV3CRBKlE&NR=1
> 
> the comments are too much and there is only like 3


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

Sigh.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=LGHyupgIiJE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q44NYhZOQVE&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLLuuJ0Vp2g&feature=related

*******
PLEASE DON'T TELL ME THEY LEFT THE TAG ON THE SHIRT IN THIS VIDEO!!!!!  WTH?!?!?!?!?  PAUSE IT AT 44 OR 45 SECONDS SMH
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aOQtIoCjxk&feature=relmfu


----------



## Peppermynt (Sep 26, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> What is wrong with this broads shirt?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoCV3CRBKlE&NR=1
> 
> the comments are too much and there is only like 3



OMG - but but but ... all the dandruff? 

Who proofed this amateur hour nonsense? Even the non-wacked videos are unprofessional.


----------



## diadall (Sep 26, 2011)

Even if they are not all fake, this one is!  She can't even keep a straight face at the end when she puts that headband on. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkBdOarKXWI


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

diadall said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi
> 
> Isn't the point of having bangs to show them? You don't have to have bangs to pull hair off your forehead with a bobby pin.
> 
> ...


 
  This can't be real.  It just can't be!!!!

Maybe these are a bunch of video and actress students that had a project to post some crazy videos on the web or something.  My gawd!!!!!!!perplexederplexed


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 26, 2011)

diadall said:


> Even if they are not all fake, this one is!  She can't even keep a straight face at the end when she puts that headband on.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkBdOarKXWI



 I really hope these vids are fake because it just doesn't make any sense for them to be real...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 26, 2011)

diadall said:


> Even if they are not all fake, this one is!  She can't even keep a straight face at the end when she puts that headband on.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkBdOarKXWI



DEAD @ this comment for the vid....

Dear Tanya....How much crack did you smoke before you did this video??? I  was﻿ DEAD when you put that headband on ontop of that "hairstyle".  There is a difference between being fun&carefree and looking like  you done loss your rabbid *** mind. Imma need Tyra to send yall back to  the halfway house she found yall at.....#thatIsAll

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## miss_cheveious (Sep 26, 2011)

Does Tyra realise that her type f series has now lost all respect?!!


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 26, 2011)

MAN!!! 

 I wish I could have seen the "Natural, African American Hairstyles for Short Hair for Weddings" video: 

    








Edited to add: NEVERMIND! Thanks to Peppermynt, I got to see it here:

http://bluecentric.com/?p=38825


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 26, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> *******
> PLEASE DON'T TELL ME THEY LEFT THE TAG ON THE SHIRT IN THIS VIDEO!!!!!  WTH?!?!?!?!?  PAUSE IT AT 44 OR 45 SECONDS SMH
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aOQtIoCjxk&feature=relmfu



 She started off talking about wearing leggings that weren't black, and then show a model wearing BLACK high water skinny pants with cowboy ruffles!!!


----------



## tiffal1922 (Sep 26, 2011)

Poohbear the wedding styles video is on bossip
I watched it earlier..


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 26, 2011)

Her edges look REALLY bad in this screen shot:


----------



## Charla (Sep 27, 2011)

apinkn1 said:


> Her left hand annoys's me. Anyone else notice how awkwardly JoAnne holds her left in every video.
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to log off...


 
apinkn1 Yes, i noticed that from the very first videos posted in this thread.  That left hand seems to do some weird thing when she starts touching her hair -- like it's on backwards or something.erplexed


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 27, 2011)

Peppermynt said:


> OMG - but but but ... all the dandruff?
> 
> Who proofed this amateur hour nonsense? Even the non-wacked videos are unprofessional.




Stop playin!!!  And I refused to put a video on youtube because my cuticle on my finger was peeling.  These people just don't give a flcuk!


----------



## DrC (Sep 27, 2011)

After watching all these terrible videos, this is the BEST one I have seen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOVttrjlTI8&feature=related

and her makeup looks nice too. I don't know where they got those other bum lookin bishes from....


----------



## CandiceC (Sep 27, 2011)

Charla said:


> @apinkn1 Yes, i noticed that from the very first videos posted in this thread.  That left hand seems to do some weird thing when she starts touching her hair --* like it's on backwards or something.*erplexed




Yes! It's awkward.


----------



## CandiceC (Sep 27, 2011)

DrC said:


> After watching all these terrible videos, this is the BEST one I have seen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOVttrjlTI8&feature=related
> 
> and her makeup looks nice too. I don't know where they got those other bum lookin bishes from....




That one was actually decent. Thank goodness. Lol.


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Sep 27, 2011)

@ the wedding hairstyle video. Seriously?


----------



## miss_cheveious (Sep 27, 2011)

I somehow don't think it was a joke. Typef issued an apology on Twitter 


> Dear typeF fans and supporters, thank you very much for voicing your concerns about the specific videos found on our YouTube channel. We have disabled the videos in question and will have our editorial team review each one based on your feedback. If you have further concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us directly. Thank you for your patience in advance.


http://www.tweetdeck.com/twitter/typeF/~wV15q


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you think the site was spammed or something? Like maybe the password for uploading was compromised?


----------



## diadall (Sep 27, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Do you think the site was spammed or something? Like maybe the password for uploading was compromised?




Nope. I think they were removed.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 27, 2011)

diadall said:


> Nope. I think they were removed.



I meant for the original uploading of the crazy vide.


----------



## My Friend (Sep 27, 2011)

sistatv said:


> I made another parody video:
> 
> SistaTV# 31 Type F Parody: How to style your AFRO with less damage
> 
> ...


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 27, 2011)

I think we're being too optimistic with hoping it was a joke, we may just have to accept that it was real and people are really........that.......way. In any case, joke or not i thank them greatly, i have not laughed so hard in a loooong time. I was literally in tears and gasping for air.


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 27, 2011)

They are real. Sory but Ty Baby made a big boo boo.


----------



## Tamster (Sep 27, 2011)

Tanya is mad at me!!!

She said that i needed to take her pics off my page (i guess my twitter) bc it is copyright infringement and slander. lmaooo

http://twitter.com/#!/jazzcinger/status/118571005387091968


----------



## Tamster (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh and I've decided that with Type F, its an either or type thing. Either you have eye brows or you have edges. But you can't have both.


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you make any false claims against her?  Homie doesn't know what the definition of slander is.


----------



## Tamster (Sep 27, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> Did you make any false claims against her?  Homie doesn't know what the definition of slander is.



nope. because her brows are indeed MIA. and now shes saying i dont have rights to her photos.... chile i posted a screenshot from a youtube video. she needs to get on. anyways if anyone is interested shes still @ing me on twitter.


----------



## rainbowknots (Sep 27, 2011)

Tanya probably did the crazy hair video to save face. She was probably dead arse serious in the other ones and after receiving so much flack, decided to make it seem like it was all a big joke from the beginning. #youaintfoolinnobody


----------



## lony33 (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ5SvmGcQ2s&feature=relmfu

drunk or high? dramatic barbie on typeFail


----------



## rainbowknots (Sep 27, 2011)

So I finally got a chance to watch the natural videos, thanks Bluetopia, and I refuse to believe these are real. I was in tears over the classy updo video.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 27, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Do you think the site was spammed or something? Like maybe the password for uploading was compromised?


This is what I think. The stuff on the typef.com page is quite a bit more thorough than the stuff on YT. It's like they uploaded rough drafts or something to YT.


----------



## skraprchik (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link.  They finally removed most of the videos and I had missed them.  They were hilarious!  Really! I hope it was a joke on Joann's part at least.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 27, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> Oh and I've decided that with Type F, its an either or type thing. Either you have eye brows or you have edges. But you can't have both.



#DEAD


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 27, 2011)

The only thing nice about this shot are her arms--they're so toned! 



Poohbear said:


> Her edges look REALLY bad in this screen shot:


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 27, 2011)

She looks like a blond version of Alice Cooper...my GOD!








lony33 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ5SvmGcQ2s&feature=relmfu
> 
> drunk or high? dramatic barbie on typeFail


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my word... I didn't see it before until ya'll mentioned it but there IS something wrong with that hand.





Why is it backwards like that???erplexed


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 27, 2011)

They are still uploading videos......smdh

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## Ms. Martina (Sep 27, 2011)

Joanne put out a new one today. It is a lot better as far as information goes, but she still got a few things wrong...like using petroleum based pomade to seal your ends. I know some people like petroleum, but I don't know that I would be advising everyone to use it if I were an expert...idk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJZClqWsMIg&feature=feedu


----------



## toufa (Sep 27, 2011)

JoAnn knows something about moisture, deep conditioning and essential oils:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJZClqWsMIg&feature=player_profilepage

I'm gonna give her the benefit of the doubt and say she's just transitioning out of bad hair care practices and is working on the state of her hair.  Maybe?  Could be?  Possibly?  Yeah. That's it.  

It still reflects poorly on her that she participated in making those horrendous videos, given the state of her hair and the good-for-nothing content.  Its hard to give her the benefit of the doubt on that.  Has anybody figured that out? 'Cause I got nothing. 

(ETA: oops! Didn't see your post Ms. Martina.  I saw that same video. At least she got a few things right. )


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 27, 2011)

Another one from JoAnn. Still got that pick on dry hair, but she demonstrates the very elusive skill of applying a flattener...I mean a scarf.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=229mGUQ1Yi0


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ms. Martina said:


> Joanne put out a new one today. It is a lot better as far as information goes, but she still got a few things wrong...like using petroleum based pomade to seal your ends. I know some people like petroleum, but I don't know that I would be advising everyone to use it if I were an expert...idk.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJZClqWsMIg&feature=feedu


 
Someone did a quick google search, huh? Still wrong. "It doesn't matter what order you do it in". Really? I'm a heavey sealer (vaseline, grease) If I added just vaseline to my DRY hair there would be a problem. 

And I wish she'd stop with the "It'll make your hair shiny, smooth..." (pose). How can you talk about shiny hair when yours  is a hot mess?


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh snap, they have disabled the "afro series" videos on the Typef.com.  Man I needed my morning laughs!


----------



## knt1229 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ms. Martina said:


> Joanne put out a new one today. It is a lot better as far as information goes, but she still got a few things wrong...like using petroleum based pomade to seal your ends. I know some people like petroleum, but I don't know that I would be advising everyone to use it if I were an expert...idk.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJZClqWsMIg&feature=feedu



This vid isn't new. It was just re-uploaded today. The first time I watched this was on Sunday. Notice she has a ton of vids with that same shirt. They were probably all shot on the same day. This vid is not evidence of her getting better.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 27, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> They are still uploading videos......smdh
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD



crlsweetie912 that's a GOOD thing! I need a good laugh this morning!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Sep 27, 2011)

!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Martina (Sep 27, 2011)

knt1229 said:


> This vid isn't new. It was just re-uploaded today. The first time I watched this was on Sunday. Notice she has a ton of vids with that same shirt. They were probably all shot on the same day. This vid is not evidence of her getting better.



Oh snap! Did they even edit or include anything new in the video? Or is it literally the exact same one? I had hope for JoJo.


----------



## knt1229 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ms. Martina said:


> Oh snap! Did they even edit or include anything new in the video? Or is it literally the exact same one? I had hope for JoJo.



Sorry but it's the exact same one.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 27, 2011)

My all time fave is the hair textures video Tanya did, "does your hair wet when water touches it?" "Experiment with different types of waters" man I was on the floor!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 27, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> My all time fave is the hair textures video Tanya did, "does your hair wet when water touches it?" "Experiment with different types of waters" man I was on the floor!!


 My face when I saw that...


----------



## sistatv (Sep 27, 2011)

hannan said:


> @sistatv  Have I ever told you that I love you? I really do.  Those videos are hilarious!


Awww SHucks!!! 
I'm glad you guys are enjoying my silliness... 
I always feel like this>>> When somebody says the vids made them laugh or happy...I love making videos... Especially ones where I can put my full foolishness on display! LOL! I've got ideas for more... Here hoping for a good nap for my boys so I can get to filming!!!


----------



## Luvcurlies1984 (Sep 27, 2011)

Is it just me or does JoAnn look like she could be Kimmaytube's Twin? Only difference is that JoAnn got jacked up hair and bad advice!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 27, 2011)

sistatv said:


> Awww SHucks!!!
> I'm glad you guys are enjoying my silliness...
> I always feel like this>>> When somebody says the vids made them laugh or happy...I love making videos... Especially ones where I can put my full foolishness on display! LOL! I've got ideas for more... Here hoping for a good nap for my boys so I can get to filming!!!


LOL, I love your parodies. Hilarious!!!!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Sep 27, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> My all time fave is the hair textures video Tanya did, "does your hair wet when water touches it?" "Experiment with different types of waters" man I was on the floor!!


 

That's absolutely ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh snap there re uploading the same videos.......the madness has to end! lol


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 27, 2011)

There still uploading more of these videos (I wonder if Tyra will ever address this mess)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2pR3mqvVCk


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder how much money they make per view on youtube and clicks to the typef website? I know I shouldn't keep watching these vids and sending links to other people because I don't want to put one red cent in their pockets...but I can't stop myself from looking and sharing the hilarity.


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 27, 2011)

sipp100 said:


> I wonder how much money they make per view on youtube and clicks to the typef website? I know I shouldn't keep watching these vids and sending links to other people because I don't want to put one red cent in their pockets...but I can't stop myself from looking and sharing the hilarity.


 
Exactly...folks aren't realizing how they are winning by all these people watching this foolery


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 27, 2011)

How am I to get work done today when you all keep posting in this thread?


----------



## Triniwegian (Sep 27, 2011)

Did they remove the afro series videos?


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 27, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> There still uploading more of these videos (I wonder if Tyra will ever address this mess)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2pR3mqvVCk



At this point I don't know what to say


----------



## Tamster (Sep 27, 2011)

Did tanya just recommend that you just randomly perm your cowlick?! SERIOUSLY!?!


----------



## Maracujá (Sep 27, 2011)

Conterria said:


> Did they remove the afro series videos?



I think so, I tried showing it to my sister but couldn't find it on YT.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't but look at the vids and read the comments they are just toooooo funny. I can't get over the posing and the fake hair that they trying to make us believe is real.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 27, 2011)

That vid is now private lmao


tamz412 said:


> Did tanya just recommend that you just randomly perm your cowlick?! SERIOUSLY!?!


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like they took down all the videos with black hair care but they are still on Tyra's site. What the heck is going on over there lol


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Sep 27, 2011)

DrC said:


> After watching all these terrible videos, this is the BEST one I have seen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOVttrjlTI8&feature=related
> 
> and her makeup looks nice too. I don't know where they got those other bum lookin bishes from....



Wait... Did you really change your avatar to Tanya?


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Sep 27, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> Oh and I've decided that with Type F, its an either or type thing. Either you have eye brows or you have edges. But you can't have both.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 27, 2011)

How to do rainbow makeup on dark skin????
http://www.typef.com/video/rainbow-makeup-dark-skin/


----------



## DrC (Sep 27, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> Wait... Did you really change your avatar to Tanya?




 wait til you see my GIF (my sweetheart is making it for me)


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 27, 2011)

Now I know this isn't a joke ..
How to apply rainbow makeup to caramel skin
http://www.typef.com/video/rainbow-makeup-caramel-skin/


----------



## Tamster (Sep 27, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Now I know this isn't a joke ..
> How to apply rainbow makeup to caramel skin
> http://www.typef.com/video/rainbow-makeup-caramel-skin/




OH hell naw.... the blue on the browbone?????????


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 27, 2011)

TypeF wants to kill me. My sides are hurting from laughing.


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay LHCF detectives find out how you can apply to get these videos recorded.  These ladies are making a killing if all you have to do is click the link to look.  This group alone will keep them in business.  Yes me included.  You keep hoping something will change or someone will stop it.  

This is going to be one of the most interesting threads evah!!!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 27, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Have any of you guys seen these vids on african american 'hair care'?!?! The channel is endorsed by Ms.Tyra Banks.....who deserves a spanking and a time out.
> 
> Check these links...
> 
> ...



The first 3 videos have been removed 
I only got to see one before they pulled it. The last one... do they want us to believe that those were he natural curls? Her hair is smoking, sir! Somebody call the fire department!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 27, 2011)

sistatv said:


> I made another parody video:
> 
> SistaTV# 31 Type F Parody: How to style your AFRO with less damage
> 
> ...


ROTFFLMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 27, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> The first 3 videos have been removed
> I only got to see one before they pulled it. The last one... do they want us to believe that those were he natural curls? Her hair is smoking, sir! Somebody call the fire department!



I'm going to slap on a straight wig and claim 1a


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 27, 2011)

sipp100 said:


> I wonder how much money they make per view on youtube and clicks to the typef website? I know I shouldn't keep watching these vids and sending links to other people because I don't want to put one red cent in their pockets...but I can't stop myself from looking and sharing the hilarity.




Whatever it is, it isn't worth getting Ty baby's name dragged through the mud.  Shame on them for even having the nerve to post this crap on the net.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 27, 2011)

These damn complainin' folx are ruining my fun!  The Joann "puhmaahd" Robertson videos are _finito_!


----------



## -PYT (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you guys see that Curly Nikki has been asked to help audit the videos?  Somebody had to have dropped the ball (and gotten fired) for letting those videos see the light of day!

http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/09/typef-responds-were-reviewing-and.html



> I'm sure by now you're aware of typeF.com's now viral natural hair Youtube videos. I only watched the first minute or so of one, and was also disappointed in the suspect recommendations provided by the stylist.
> 
> Having previously spoken to them about working together, I reached out to my contacts at typeF (to ask WTH?! and to recommend Naptural85 to submit vids, lol) and this was the response--
> 
> ...


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 27, 2011)

How to waterproof foundation...what the.....she's putting on makeup on top of makeup...
http://www.typef.com/video/properly...&wa_vrid=d668e04e-75a5-4fc4-b46f-e815a6b0a280


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 27, 2011)

-PYT said:


> Did you guys see that Curly Nikki has been asked to help audit the videos?  Somebody had to have dropped the ball (and gotten fired) for letting those videos see the light of day!
> 
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/09/typef-responds-were-reviewing-and.html



Yes I just saw this. Well at least now it's in good hands. I hope she throws in a funny video of two of that weave woman that claimed 2a. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh I can't forget the classic how to make your nose look slimmer.....

http://www.typef.com/video/make-nos...34-b9cf-7fbf139ce75e&cp=1&wa_vlsrc=continuous


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 27, 2011)

brooklyngal73 said:


> These damn complainin' folx are ruining my fun! The Joann "puhmaahd" Robertson videos are _finito_!


 
Girl i almost died at pumaaaaadd


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 27, 2011)

WTF?!  Her schnoz still looks as big as ever! 



crlsweetie912 said:


> Oh I can't forget the classic how to make your nose look slimmer.....
> 
> http://www.typef.com/video/make-nos...34-b9cf-7fbf139ce75e&cp=1&wa_vlsrc=continuous


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 27, 2011)

I just watched the wedding up do one.  I have no words left.  My soul is empty


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Sep 27, 2011)

DrC said:


> wait til you see my GIF (my sweetheart is making it for me)


 
I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder what JoAnn Robertson has been doing the over the past few days.  I can imagine that she is somewhere wishing those videos never happened. Cause from this point forward everytime someone Googles her to check her references they will see this







Type F- F'n up Future paychecks!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 27, 2011)

Noooooo! 

Damn....



Uniqzoe said:


> I wonder what JoAnn Robertson has been doing the over the past few days.  I can imagine that she is somewhere wishing those videos never happened. Cause from this point forward everytime someone Googles her to check her references they will see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 27, 2011)

@ f'n up future paychecks


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 27, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> I wonder what JoAnn Robertson has been doing the over the past few days.  I can imagine that she is somewhere wishing those videos never happened. Cause from this point forward everytime someone Googles her to check her references they will see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmbo! Those videos were pure comedy!


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 28, 2011)

*He curls her relaxed hair with rods......*
http://www.typef.com/featured-videos/signature-series/own-rods-african-american-hair/

*Then makes a video showing how to curl an African American Afro......*
(That aint no afro that's rod curled relaxed hair)
http://www.typef.com/featured-videos/signature-series/curl-african-american-afro/

All over this channel is a straight up mess! Happy to see curlyNiki will hopefully be helping out


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 28, 2011)

brooklyngal73 said:


> These damn complainin' folx are ruining my fun!  The Joann "puhmaahd" Robertson videos are _finito_!


They're gone? Waaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 28, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> Did tanya just recommend that you just randomly perm your cowlick?! SERIOUSLY!?!


, i see that i missed a lot. 
Those vids were seriously epic lol. Too bad . I will miss them.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 28, 2011)

Decent Natural hair tutorial! 
http://www.typef.com/video/braided-hairstyles-mohawk/

But then it's back to the weave
http://www.typef.com/video/plaits-hair/

Though I think she has the best weave as of yet...


----------



## lony33 (Sep 28, 2011)

Remember this lady Kishana Holland? 

Check out her Empire :  Lacefront, cupcakes, fashion .... (humm)

and her view on the miserables who criticise her  

*and breaking news just for LHCF *
 " RT @kandeejohnson I wish I had an editing fairy to edit all my videos for me some days! Ha ha *Cosign* "


http://www.kishanaholland.com/


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 28, 2011)

I nominate this as the best thread ever for 2011


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 28, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> So I finally got a chance to watch the natural videos, thanks @Bluetopia, and I refuse to believe these are real. I was in tears over the classy updo video.


 
the classy updo vid isnt playing


----------



## Tamster (Sep 28, 2011)

It's too bad they are not reconsidering all of the videos and getting professionals to audit them ALL. Because most of the videos on the site are questionable at best. I mean.... someone get Tanya! someone get kishana! and the blonde girl with no eyebrows! and the other one on drugs!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't find the wedding hairstyles video...


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 28, 2011)

How to pop a hair bump..
http://www.typef.com/video/pop-hair-bump/


----------



## Pompous Blue (Sep 28, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> How to pop a hair bump..
> http://www.typef.com/video/pop-hair-bump/


Ewwww! I am too grossed out to look at it....SMH!


----------



## DragonPearl (Sep 28, 2011)

The videos are gone. Dang.

That's my punishment for staying off LHCF for days. I missed all the fun.


----------



## Tamster (Sep 28, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> How to pop a hair bump..
> http://www.typef.com/video/pop-hair-bump/



wtf the title is not rihgt.... wth??? It's not called popping a hair bump, its called a damn pompadour, except that hers is mostly just pushed up in the back. ugh i cant stand her and that wig.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 28, 2011)

My offer is still good, anybody wanna get a taste of the vids, pm me and i'll send you a link to them. I have the blue rollers one, the hair textures one, the special hair at home, wedding hairstyle, and a few others.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 28, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> How to pop a hair bump..
> http://www.typef.com/video/pop-hair-bump/


 
What in the world......????


----------



## Dizz (Sep 28, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> It's too bad they are not reconsidering all of the videos and getting professionals to audit them ALL. Because most of the videos on the site are questionable at best. I mean.... someone get Tanya! someone get kishana! and the blonde girl with no eyebrows! *and the other one on drugs!*



LOL

/10char


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 28, 2011)

Dizz said:


> LOL
> 
> /10char



Look at your avatar!!!  I hate you!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 28, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> *He curls her relaxed hair with rods......*
> http://www.typef.com/featured-videos/signature-series/own-rods-african-american-hair/
> 
> *Then makes a video showing how to curl an African American Afro......*
> ...


 
Just watched these vids. The model is cute as a button. i'm surprised her hair turned out as nice as it did in the first video. The 2nd video they really need to change that title. Gone have a 4z running out buying that Mizani to get that smooth "afro"


----------



## lovegymnasts (Sep 28, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> *He curls her relaxed hair with rods......*
> http://www.typef.com/featured-videos/signature-series/own-rods-african-american-hair/
> 
> *Then makes a video showing how to curl an African American Afro......*
> ...



I have been laughing my head off since the beginning of this thread but now I am just getting mad.

Are we so out of touch with what grows out of our head that our "professionals" are this stupidly clueless about our hair?
Brotha...erplexed an afro is what was growing out of your scalp before you shaved it bald.
DANG!

I really don't want to give too much credence to some of the conspiracy theories but dang!

These videos seem to confirm the feeling that we have lost something very basic and we are just starting to get it back.

 The wigs, the weaves, and the fronting 

Sorry for the serious note

Back to the laugh fest


----------



## yorkpatties (Sep 28, 2011)

You are so damn right  
I was watching this thinking about how I used to read teen magazines in high school and they would have the token black chick hair tutorial and it would be some stuff STRAIGHT UP like this mess. Had me confused thinking I might be missing a step. LOL 




lovegymnasts said:


> Are we so out of touch with what grows out of our head that our "professionals" are this stupidly clueless about our hair?
> Brotha...erplexed an afro is what was growing out of your scalp before you shaved it bald.
> DANG!


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 28, 2011)

^i concur, I laughed my head off then I got really mad at the mockery they were making of natural hair, who would wanna go natural after seeing these vids? But I'm back to laughing my head off again. I'm happy they asked for Curly Nikki's help but it made me sad too cuz it confirmed that this wasn't all a sick joke, it was actually meant to be serious.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 28, 2011)

lovegymnasts said:


> I have been laughing my head off since the beginning of this thread but now I am just getting mad.
> 
> Are we so out of touch with what grows out of our head that our "professionals" are this stupidly clueless about our hair?
> Brotha...erplexed an afro is what was growing out of your scalp before you shaved it bald.
> ...



Seriously.. I'm over here like perplexed.

I don't get it though, going natural is a huge deal nowadays, how is TypeF totally clueless about this? Why can't they find more women with healthy natural hair or even healthy relaxed hair?


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 28, 2011)

mscocoface said:


> Okay LHCF detectives find out how you can apply to get these videos recorded.  These ladies are making a killing if all you have to do is click the link to look.  This group alone will keep them in business.  Yes me included.  You keep hoping something will change or someone will stop it.
> 
> This is going to be one of the most interesting threads evah!!!



mscocoface I found this on the website
http://www.typef.com/about-us/

TypeF.com offers more than just a behind-the-scenes look at fashion and beauty. With a team of over 500 professional contributors and utilizing the insight derived from our platform to know what women are searching for, we can address individual needs to give women the style confidence they crave. Through interactive applications, informative content and advice from industry experts, typeF.com translates the latest fashion and beauty trends and tailors them for every woman's unique traits and style preferences.
typeF.com is an evolution of fashion and beauty media, empowering women to create and celebrate their unique personal style.

*Interested in interning for typeF.com?* Candidates in Los Angeles and new York should send their resumes and a letter explaining why you have what it takes to be our next top intern to [email protected]





Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Just watched these vids. The model is cute as a button. i'm surprised her hair turned out as nice as it did in the first video. The 2nd video they really need to change that title. Gone have a 4z running out buying that Mizani to get that smooth "afro"



lol And more than likely there hair wont look like that with a texturizer unless they rod it up like he did...



lovegymnasts said:


> I have been laughing my head off since the beginning of this thread but now I am just getting mad.
> 
> *Are we so out of touch with what grows out of our head that our "professionals" are this stupidly clueless about our hair?*
> Brotha...erplexed an afro is what was growing out of your scalp before you shaved it bald.
> ...



lovegymnasts I feel you. It's a sad sad thing... I'm trying not to take it to serious but I am upset that this was for real. I mean seriously WHO edited and uploaded these videos?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 29, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> @mscocoface I found this on the website
> http://www.typef.com/about-us/
> 
> TypeF.com offers more than just a behind-the-scenes look at fashion and beauty. With a team of over 500 professional contributors and utilizing the insight derived from our platform to know what women are searching for, we can address individual needs to give women the style confidence they crave. Through interactive applications, informative content and advice from industry experts, typeF.com translates the latest fashion and beauty trends and tailors them for every woman's unique traits and style preferences.
> ...


 
I am seriously thinking about sending my resume.  Because if I get accepted that confirms they have no real standards


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 29, 2011)

^Judging by your daughter's hair alone you would do A MUCH better job than Joann and Tanya!!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 29, 2011)

Khaiya, you DO?! 



Khaiya said:


> My offer is still good, anybody wanna get a taste of the vids, pm me and i'll send you a link to them. _*I have the blue rollers one*_, the hair textures one, the special hair at home, wedding hairstyle, and a few others.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sista tv has done it again....another parody...I'm dying here at work..LMBO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJEuLyfJpa8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## andromeda (Sep 29, 2011)

don't know why folks had to complain and get the videos removed.  this is why black people can't have anything nice.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 29, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Sista tv has done it again....another parody...I'm dying here at work..LMBO
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJEuLyfJpa8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD



Slam DUNK!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Sep 29, 2011)

I just tweeted this to Tyra:

"Tyrabanks when are we going to get get a statement about Type Mess...I mean TypeF?"

Waiting for response...


----------



## MissMasala5 (Sep 29, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> wtf the title is not rihgt.... wth??? It's not called popping a hair bump, its called a damn pompadour, except that hers is mostly just pushed up in the back. ugh i cant stand her and that wig.



tamz412 You are right. The title sounds like she's talking about squeezing an ingrown hair follicle bump. Gross.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 29, 2011)

Seriously, I agree.  Who would've seriously taken their "advice" with hair/weave/dead animal looking like that?! 

As I say again: damn complainin' folx ruining my fun! 



andromeda said:


> don't know why folks had to complain and get the videos removed.  *this is why black people can't have anything nice.*


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 29, 2011)

"Look at it, flat as HELL!", "flatnicity"....

_*howling*_



crlsweetie912 said:


> Sista tv has done it again....another parody...I'm dying here at work..LMBO
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJEuLyfJpa8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 29, 2011)

andromeda said:


> don't know why folks had to complain and get the videos removed.  this is why black people can't have anything nice.




I agree. I was hoping to see "I left the flatiron on my hair for 60 seconds and I'm now bald" threads.


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 29, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Sista tv has done it again....another parody...I'm dying here at work..LMBO
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJEuLyfJpa8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD



lol lol  that was my fave vid, I kept laughing cause all through the video I'm thinking what the heck is a flattner. lol


----------



## Tamster (Sep 29, 2011)

What a TypeF stylist had to say about her experience:







personally i dont feel bad for her. who just does BS vids? just in the name of promo? not all pr is good pr hunny...


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 29, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> What a TypeF stylist had to say about her experience:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a feeling it was something like that. Because in every video the person looks like there rushing to finish.


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 29, 2011)

This ia a good example of reputation over money. She sacrificed her livelihood n reputation for a lil extra cash, that was wrong, you have to kno wen to say no. I would have never done those videos with such ludicrous info, that kinda info could seriously mess up an innocent natural trying to learn something.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 29, 2011)

So I waited too long and the vids are no longer on You Tube but the foolishness continues at tyra.com

I CRIED. Not tears of joy but tears of weariness. WHY would a woman whose influence and power has the potential to reach and teach so many put out this bull ****? I am so tired of Tyra not getting "it" right. She claims to be a black woman but her actions always leave me like "REALLY??"


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well that confirms that these videos werent a joke.

Im more amazed at how strong the online black hair care community is. We are serious! We can shut anything down cant we. Tyler Perry....u are next


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 29, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> What a TypeF stylist had to say about her experience:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess they instructed her to run this hotcomb through her hair 50/11 times too.  

http://www.typef.com/video/press-hair-using-electric-comb/

I understand wanting to promote your business especially with a big name like Tyra Banks. However when they saw the lack in quality of the information did they think their audience wouldn't notice or care?


----------



## Tamster (Sep 29, 2011)

lol look at how the stylist is defending herself. not a solid defense imo


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 29, 2011)

I wanna know who the person is who fed them those lines and organized the criteria for those videos. Thats really a shame. Im wondering what their initial reactions were when they read the lins before they filmed.


----------



## lovegymnasts (Sep 29, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> I guess they instructed her to run this hotcomb through her hair 50/11 times too.
> 
> http://www.typef.com/video/press-hair-using-electric-comb/
> 
> I understand wanting to promote your business especially with a big name like Tyra Banks. However when they saw the lack in quality of the information did they think their audience wouldn't notice or care?



Another chick with white flakes all up in her dirty hair.
She can't say nothin' Her excuses do not float.
When you are presenting yourself to the public, present yourself well.
They couldn't find someone with banging natural hair?
She would not be touching my hair. (pursed lips with teeth sucking/kissing)


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 29, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> lol look at how the stylist is defending herself. not a solid defense imo


Personally, I'm a fan of the hot comb but not a fan of this video. Even if they did give her the script, you can still tell she didn't know what the hell she was doing. Who presses like that? And her hair is dirty erplexed


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 29, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Personally, I'm a fan of the hot comb but not a fan of this video. Even if they did give her the script, you can still tell she didn't know what the hell she was doing. Who presses like that? And her hair is dirty erplexed



I'm scared of hot combs (burned the front of my hair using one back in the day). But I do know that they can be successfully used. I agree with you that it is obvious she doesn't know what she's doing.


----------



## andromeda (Sep 29, 2011)

Between sistatv and whoissugar's ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=yNHtX3ZXMiM ) vids on the matter, I am all out all laughs!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 29, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Personally, I'm a fan of the hot comb but not a fan of this video. Even if they did give her the script, you can still tell she didn't know what the hell she was doing. Who presses like that? And her hair is dirty erplexed



Yeah, I know people who get great results using hot combs (correctly). And the white flakes.....I can't.  If I were a stylist there is no way in hayle I would allow anyone to post a video of my working on dirty hair trying to give someone a tutorial.  No ma'am!!


----------



## DrC (Sep 29, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Sista tv has done it again....another parody...I'm dying here at work..LMBO
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJEuLyfJpa8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD



 "--HOW to FLAT-TEN your afro...WITH-OUT a FLATONERR.."

flatnicity...


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 29, 2011)

andromeda said:


> Between sistatv and whoissugar's ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=yNHtX3ZXMiM ) vids on the matter, I am all out all laughs!



I love whoissugar she is soooo funny!!


----------



## Peace in Prose (Sep 29, 2011)

That begs an interesting question: what's the difference between a flat iron and a straighten comb? I do not really see one, both use the same method: heat. Which one is more volatile?

Anywhoo, I DID NOT appreciate the comb being so hot that it was smoking... no, no...


----------



## Peace in Prose (Sep 29, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> lol look at how the stylist is defending herself. not a solid defense imo


 
I do not agree with Nina Simone and the Uneven heat distribution. I would think the heat would distribute evenly, versus flattening the curl between two plates. Isn't that why the Maxiglide was popular. To me it was just a steamed hot comb between two plates...

hmm. Discuss anyone?


----------



## DrC (Sep 29, 2011)

Peace in Prose said:


> I do not agree with Nina Simone and the Uneven heat distribution. I would think the heat would distribute evenly, versus flattening the curl between two plates. Isn't that why the Maxiglide was popular. To me it was just a steamed hot comb between two plates...
> 
> hmm. Discuss anyone?



Which one is the stylist??


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 29, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Personally, I'm a fan of the hot comb but not a fan of this video. Even if they did give her the script, you can still tell she didn't know what the hell she was doing. Who presses like that? And her hair is dirty erplexed



Yuck!  Her dandruff looked like snow flakes!  I think she was better off just demonstrating with a hair model or something. If she hasn't flatironed her own hair in 5 years how can she possibly know what she's doing?


----------



## Peace in Prose (Sep 29, 2011)

DrC said:


> Which one is the stylist??


 
DrC
Devon Williams was the stylist and Nina was trying to "educate" those to' up women on TypeF... but I always figured "uneven distribution" would be more from the flat iron, especially if ones hair is extremely curly, because you have to run a brush through it to elongate the curls then chase the section with a flat iron, verson elongate and "comb" the hair with a hot comb...

Which one would be more damaging, if not equally? Ms. Simone made it sound like a hot comb was a throwback...


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 29, 2011)

At least she has edges.......

ETA: on the question of uneven heat distribution, i am by no means an expert but i was thinking that a flat iron would be more even since the plates should be the same temperature all the way across and maintain their temperature. the comb starts getting cooler the minute you pick it up so you might have some sections that get higher temperatures than others right? Just my thoughts, correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Peace in Prose (Sep 29, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> At least she has edges.......
> 
> ETA: on the question of uneven heat distribution, i am by no means an expert but i was thinking that a flat iron would be more even since the plates should be the same temperature all the way across and maintain their temperature. the comb starts getting cooler the minute you pick it up so you might have some sections that get higher temperatures than others right? Just my thoughts, correct me if i'm wrong.


 
Khaiya

How about an electric hot comb, similiar to the one used in the video?  I say this because my hot comb performs better then my flat iron. I have to make about 2-3 passes with the flat iron versus 1-2 with the hot comb (it's electric and temp regulated...)


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, i forgot they have electric ones now, lol. I've never used any hot comb so i dont know much about them. I guess if there's a way to keep a steady temperature on it from start to finish it would be the same or better than a flat iron? Seems logical.

ETA: And i still have the vids for those who are interested, i'm more than happy to share, we all need comic relief from time to time.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 29, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> At least she has edges.......
> 
> ETA: on the question of uneven heat distribution, i am by no means an expert but i was thinking that a flat iron would be more even since the plates should be the same temperature all the way across and maintain their temperature. the comb starts getting cooler the minute you pick it up so you might have some sections that get higher temperatures than others right? Just my thoughts, correct me if i'm wrong.



Khaiya

Not all flat irons have even heat distribution across the plates. That's why some people prefer 100% ceramic plates or other costlier materials. Also, some flat irons cool down as you go down the strand of hair. The old school hot combs (heavy ones) hold heat really well and are less likely to cool down quickly.  

I have bad memories of hot combs, but my mom admittedly didn't know what she was doing. She's relaxed now, but still insists on using an electric hot comb on her "edges."


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 29, 2011)

wth all the vids has been removed by the owner so my late butt didnt get to watch the Tomfoolery


----------



## Khaiya (Sep 29, 2011)

Solitude, you're absolutely right but like you i have bad memories of the hot comb, my mother used to use it a lot and i can still remember the smell of burnt hair and all the smoke. I've stayed far away from it as a result.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 29, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> I *guess they instructed her to run this hotcomb through her hair 50/11 times too*.
> 
> http://www.typef.com/video/press-hair-using-electric-comb/
> 
> I understand wanting to promote your business especially with a big name like Tyra Banks. However when they saw the lack in quality of the information did they think their audience wouldn't notice or care?


 
That was an extremely awkward silence as she pressed and just when you thought she was done she had a few more left in her


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 29, 2011)

The girl hadn't pressed her hair in 5 years and pressed her bangs for some type-fail videos.  Wowzers.  Thats serious.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 29, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> Yeah, I know people who get great results using hot combs (correctly). And the white flakes.....I can't.  If I were a stylist there is no way in hayle I would allow anyone to post a video of my working on dirty hair trying to give someone a tutorial.  No ma'am!!



eeew that was straight nasty...all those flakes...and she didn't even press it right....dummy


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Khaiya, I saw all of the videos including, "How to have fancy hair at home." Pure entertainment!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 3, 2011)

Tyra finally speaks.  This message was posted on the TypeF from "Tyra" today on their YT channel.

Message From Tyra:

Just like many of you, when I saw the videos that contained some inaccurate material about how to treat natural hair, as an African-American woman, I was immediately concerned. The typeF team has removed the videos in question and is reviewing all related videos to ensure accuracy. Bankable and typeF are looking into how to avoid this situation from happening again. Thanks to everyone who spoke up. I encourage you to always share your views with me. In this case, your feedback allowed typeF to connect with new experts who are now part of﻿﻿ the team and who are helping create more appropriate content.

-Tyra


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tyra....girl...u a lil' too late. Seriously.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 3, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> Tyra finally speaks.  This message was posted on the TypeF from "Tyra" today on their YT channel.
> 
> Message From Tyra:
> 
> ...



I actually am glad she (or her PR team) addressed the issue directly.  Yes, they took down the tom-foolery but her responding to feedback is admirable instead of simply ignoring it and going on with her life.  Either way, to be honest, she and the type-F team were making money from it.  The videos got thousands and thousands of views, even if it was to do nothing but laugh and ridicule so she didn't _have_ to respond or remove them at all.  Good for her!


----------



## nappystorm (Oct 3, 2011)

Uniqzoe said:


> Tyra finally speaks.  This message was posted on the TypeF from "Tyra" today on their YT channel.
> 
> Message From Tyra:
> 
> ...



Type F's credibility is shot with me. Couldn't anyone look at the heads of Shaboomboom and friends and tell they didn't know what they were doing? They could have given me a slot.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 3, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Couldn't anyone look at the heads of *Shaboomboom and friends *and tell they didn't know what they were doing? They could have given me a slot.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Oct 4, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Type F's credibility is shot with me. Couldn't anyone look at the heads of *Shaboomboom and friends* and tell they didn't know what they were doing? They could have given me a slot.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 4, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Type F's credibility is shot with me. Couldn't anyone look at the heads of *Shaboomboom and friends* and tell they didn't know what they were doing? They could have given me a slot.


----------



## Embyra (Oct 13, 2011)

um......does anyone have these downloaded i want to show my friend


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 13, 2011)

I have them Embyra. Send me a PM and I'll send you the links when I get a chance.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone could have seen that Shaboomboom with the mangy horsetail blond wig talmbout how to care for curly hair was straight madness.....

BUT, and this is a big BUT with a heavy sigh, maybe just maybe JoAnne with her talk of moisturizers and coconut oil and such may have pulled the wool over someones eyes who wasnt up to scratch with knowlegde about how to REALY care for natural hair .... just .... maybe


*edit *Heck I just scrolled up and saw bajandoc86 Siggy and remembered JoAnne's snatched out edges and nape .... um NO... I take everything back 

straight madness


----------



## Embyra (Oct 13, 2011)

Khaiyathankyou


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jul 23, 2012)

bumping because someone sent me a link to watch the videos I guess someone collected them all. This is for anyone who needs a good laugh http://search.izlesene.com/?kelime=natural+hair


----------



## melissa-bee (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm having flashbacks :crazy:


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jul 23, 2012)

They've come a long way.  They now have sensible videos for black hair. Apparently they are being sponsored by Mizani.

see here


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 23, 2012)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> bumping because someone sent me a link to watch the videos I guess someone collected them all. This is for anyone who needs a good laugh http://search.izlesene.com/?kelime=natural+hair



I just watched "caring for natural hair how to do fancy hair at home" and there's nothing fancy about her hair LOL I forgot how funny/awful these videos are.


----------



## empressri (Jul 23, 2012)

I'M CRYING thinking about that one curler and the water bottle  
oh god even when I showed SO those videos he was like  and first thing he said NO DON'T DRINK THAT! POUR IT ON YOUR HEAD!!


----------



## empressri (Jul 23, 2012)

nzeee said:


> LMAO!!!  she mugs at the begining of every vid but this one was a classic.
> 
> exhibit a:





ice. said:


> *GAWJUS!!*





Raspberry said:


> You know what.. she needs to be cussed out for this   At the end talmbout "Rock on" smh
> 
> This a no-hawk





ice. said:


> Why you sad? Let her drink in peace.





ice. said:


> *Again.... GAWJUS!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





brooklyngal73 said:


> Fierce!




I had to, I'm sorry. I'll burn for it later but i had to!! If I didn't see this pics again I was gonna die


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jul 23, 2012)

I thought y'all were just being mean until I sat and watched some of them. omg.....   dang. Did she really two strand twist a blond wig/weave/whateverdaheck that was?? Woooooooow.

This was wrong on so many levels.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2012)

I love that no-hawk. I didn't see that the first time around.

I didn't know I could get paid to have my head look like this. Shoot! I could have been a spokesperson and made some money.  My head looks like this all the time when I get out of bed.


----------



## dollface0023 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm so glad I finally get to see these,lol. 

That ladies edges are reason alone why she shouldn't be telling someone else how to take care of their hair.


----------



## geejay (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting the link to the videos. I had missed this foolishness and only was able to view gifs and video commentary of the event. Now that I've seen first hand the original documents...I AM DYING! 

The surreal contrast between what we see and what she is saying boggles the mind. The terrible advice. Her cheesing and posing. I... just... can't!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 4, 2012)

bump!

I guess all of the e-mails must have worked. Looks like Type F revamped!


----------

